# Official Pairing Discussion Thread (Read OP - you have been warned!)



## Hiroshi (Feb 10, 2010)

Please keep all pairing discussions to this thread. *If you flame, troll, flamebait, go off-topic, or anything of that nature you will automatically be banned. This OP serves as your warning. Please keep it clean folks.*

EDIT: This thread was made because 

1. It would have been brought up somewhere somehow.
2. You can't discuss in HoU right now.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 10, 2010)

What the hell is there to debate? She's obviously gonna try and kill him when his back is turned.


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 10, 2010)

Suzuku ended this thread

My last words are:

NaruKarin ftw


----------



## Dagor (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought it was obvious, that she is planning to kill him.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Feb 10, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> What the hell is there to debate? She's obviously gonna try and kill him when his back is turned.




This I don't even see what there is to debate, Sakura was transparent as hell this chapter.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2010)

Dagor said:


> I thought it was obvious, that she is planning to kill him.



But alas watch her soften up should she finally get to understanding the motives.

She can't do the whole cold-blooded killer thing.


----------



## Rose (Feb 10, 2010)

Just because she is planning to kill him behind his back doesn't mean she will. She'd probably stop at the last moment BECAUSE of her feelings.


----------



## YoshiPower (Feb 10, 2010)

NaruxKarin,
anyway, Im not going to post in this thread anymore because I'll probably get banned for saying something stupid.


----------



## Mizura (Feb 10, 2010)

Mael said:


> But alas watch her soften up should she finally get to understanding the motives.


Ugh. I hope not, because Sasuke's reasoning just plain doesn't make sense. What, so because of the actions of a few, Sasuke wants to destroy a whole village and go after a few of the other kages while he's at it? And it justifies killing off his companions?

If Sakura truly sees any logic in That, there's something seriously wrong with the way Kishimoto portrays women.

Though... we already know that there's something wrong with the way Kishimoto portrays woman. I guess it's a lost cause. >_>

I hope Karin ditches Sasuke too. I like her, but if she doesn't change her opinion of Sasuke after this, I'll be seriously reconsidering.


----------



## Nawheetos (Feb 10, 2010)

Mael said:


> But alas watch her soften up should she finally get to understanding the motives.
> 
> She can't do the whole cold-blooded killer thing.


She'll totally soften up when she finds out Sasuke's heading for Konoha to wreak death and destruction


----------



## runsakurarun (Feb 10, 2010)

Dagor said:


> I thought it was obvious, that she is planning to kill him.



I thought so too, but Kishi is a master of retcon and unexpected twists. I'm starting to doubt my foresight skillz, anyways Pairing Fans debate away!!!


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> She'll totally soften up when she finds out Sasuke's heading for Konoha to wreak death and destruction



Well she apparently has no grasp of the situation as to why...as further displayed when she thought Naruto could simply give up on Sasuke to be with her.  That was some classy fail.

She'll freak, then he'll possibly give a reason, and upon learning the whole thing she'll then try to talk him out of it.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 10, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> She'll totally soften up when she finds out Sasuke's heading for Konoha to wreak death and destruction



Why are people under the impression Sasuke wants to kill ALL of Konoha? 

He said "One down"

He is going to Konoha to KILL THE ELDERS. Not to lay mass destruction. He wants to kill the people that ordered his families death.

BTW in the Kage summit, he was ONLY after Danzou.



If Sakura learns the truth, and that Danzou killed the Uchiha basically like slaughtering animals for their parts, why would she not sympathize?

Sakura has no attachments to the elders. Hell, they did this to Sasuke and they also have a HUGE thing against Naruto.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 10, 2010)

NaruKarin

Make it happen Kishi.
Please


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

NaruHinaKarin


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> NaruHinaKarin



I could approve of this.

But ShikaTemaHina is so much better


----------



## Fluke (Feb 10, 2010)

Nawheetos said:
			
		

> She'll totally soften up when she finds out Sasuke's heading for Konoha to wreak death and destruction



Let's give a nice warm welcome to the new, more heroine like Sakura!
Oh God, I don't understand how this can even be considered pairing development. So Sakura either turns evil and helps Sasuke finish off the other healer chick who loved him before heading out with him to rain bloody death on their Village. Or she is lying again and she's going to attempt to kill him, fail, and most likely have to get rescued by someone who gives a shit about her, Kakashi or Naruto. How is this pairing moving forward again? Sakura is a terrible actress and Sasuke has low fangirl tolerance. Oh, and then there is Madara, who I'm sure is rooting for SasuSaku as much as I am!

Oh and NaruKarin would indeed be nice, maybe she's not so bad after all. Especially if she shows some judgment for once and gets the fuck away from Sasuke!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 10, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Why are people under the impression Sasuke wants to kill ALL of Konoha?
> 
> He said "One down"
> 
> ...



In regards to killing the entire village...


But Sakura being who she is, she will likely sympathize with Sasuke if/when she knows the truth. I'm betting on Madara telling her because it will be useful to have another healer around.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Feb 10, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> What the hell is there to debate? She's obviously gonna try and kill him when his back is turned.


lol this guy ended this thread before it got started. If anything this is the birth of SasuMada, NaruKarin, and maybe SakuKarin


----------



## lookinglass (Feb 10, 2010)

PikaCheeka said:


> But Sakura being who she is, she will likely sympathize with Sasuke if/when she knows the truth. I'm betting on Madara telling her *for the lulz*.


Now that's properly fixed, I'll agree with this and stop posting before I say something offensive.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Feb 10, 2010)

She going to punish Sasuke for real this time, dattebayo


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 10, 2010)

There's something to discuss?

I mean, other than Sakura and Sasuke being in the same panel after five years... We know why Sakura is doing this. I don't see how this changes anything. Not yet, at least. Either Sasuke says no and Sakura attacks him or he says yes for whatever reason. Then we'll have something to discuss.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 10, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Suzuku ended this thread
> 
> My last words are:
> 
> NaruKarin ftw



What, are they going to plan a threesome with Sasuke or something?


----------



## Addy (Feb 10, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> My last words are:
> 
> NaruKarin ftw



can't approve more on that 


maybe next chapter we will have some paring stuff.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 10, 2010)

I think Hinata needs to sneak her way in there and then we can have the final battle of the parring wars.


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2010)

The Big G said:


> I think Hinata needs to sneak her way in there and then we can have the final battle of the parring wars.



Nope...she needs to get with Shikamaru and Temari to learn the tricks of the trade before running in half-cocked.


----------



## AMtrack (Feb 10, 2010)

I think any pairing after this point is going to look pretty bad in the end...speaking of the Big 3 i mean.  One was dragged on WAY too long to even make sense anymore, another was basically MIA for years and now involves an assassination plot, and the last one is basically so one-sided that it involved suicide and STILL failed to make any impression.  

I mean..I know Kishi said he's bad at romance...but seriously??  In his attempt to "keep the suspense" he's royally screwed the logic out of the entire romance plot.  The only thing that makes sense now is SakuKarin...and maybe NarutoxRamenGirl


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2010)

AMtrack said:


> I think any pairing after this point is going to look pretty bad in the end...speaking of the Big 3 i mean.  One was dragged on WAY too long to even make sense anymore, another was basically MIA for years and now involves an assassination plot, and the last one is basically so one-sided that it involved suicide and STILL failed to make any impression.
> 
> *I mean..I know Kishi said he's bad at romance...but seriously??  In his attempt to "keep the suspense" he's royally screwed the logic out of the entire romance plot.* The only thing that makes sense now is SakuKarin...and maybe NarutoxRamenGirl



Not for nothing...this is kind of why I'm glad he's not bothering to evolve ShikaTema, for fear of absolutely fucking it up.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 10, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> There's something to discuss?



All I see worth discussing in this chapter in regards to pairings is the fact that MadaSasu is looking more and more like SasuMada.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 10, 2010)

PikaCheeka said:


> All I see worth discussing in this chapter in regards to pairings is the fact that MadaSasu is looking more and more like SasuMada.



"Stupid Madara! I-It's not like I'm killing Karin because you told me to or anything!"


----------



## Fay (Feb 10, 2010)

No offense Hiroshi, but I kinda don´t see a point to this thread...


----------



## Mael (Feb 10, 2010)

Marsala said:


> "Stupid Madara! I-It's not like I'm killing Karin because you told me to or anything!"



Madara promises whips and chains if he's a good boy.


----------



## Bellville (Feb 10, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Why are people under the impression Sasuke wants to kill ALL of Konoha?
> 
> He said "One down"
> 
> ...


Sasuke was ONLY after Danzou, yet he managed to kill a mass of Samurai and attack at least 2 other Kages. And uh.. oh yeah, he just jammed a chakra sword through his teammate's chest to complete his goal. He clearly shows no mercy to those who get in his way.

Will the ninja of Konoha know his motives? No. They'll just see a guy trying to attack their village leaders and will fight back. Do you think they'll just sit idly by and watch their government fall to pieces? No. Do you think Sasuke is going to have Circle Time and tell everybody his sad, sad story about why the village elders are evil? Lolno.

It's safe to assume Sasuke will be extremely destructive if he attacks Konoha.

If Sakura is stupid enough not to see this, especially taking in the fact that she's arriving at a point where Sasuke just plowed through his OWN TEAMMATE to complete his goals, then shame on her. And shame on Kishi for making his females into reckless emotional tards.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 10, 2010)

Mael said:


> Madara promises whips and chains if he's a good boy.



This is officially the most canon pairing in the manga right now.

Madara's already tied him up once.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 10, 2010)

PikaCheeka said:


> All I see worth discussing in this chapter in regards to pairings is the fact that MadaSasu is looking more and more like SasuMada.



Madara obviously tops.

He only wants Sasuke to _think_ he is the seme.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 10, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Madara obviously tops.
> 
> He only wants Sasuke to _think_ he is the seme.




I can see where this is going. 

Still, Madara gets his feewings hurt too easily.


----------



## lookinglass (Feb 10, 2010)

PikaCheeka said:


> I can see where this is going.
> 
> Still, Madara gets his feewings hurt too easily.


 Madara only accepts being on the bottom if the seme is Hashirama.


----------



## Koi (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm hoping for a Sakura-Karin powwow so they can talk about how far gone Sasuke is and then try to help each other.  Or something.  Otherwise there really isn't anything to discuss.  Sakura's noticed that Sasuke isn't the same ~cool and sexy Saskay-koon~ that she remembers, and I don't see that feeling being lifted any time soon.


----------



## Kurama (Feb 10, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> NaruHinaKarin



I can dig this. Genin Karin was cute.

Sasuke isn't out to completely slaughter the village as a whole. The two remaining elders are his targets. He simply at this point is willing to take out anyone that gets in his way. He didn't attack the Kages, they attacked him. If Zetsu didn't give up his position [part of Madara's plan to get Sasuke to unlock Susanoo] he would have just waited until Danzou was on his way back to Konoha. And then there's the matter of the sudden dark change in his chakra. He only said that BS about killing the entire village [lol good luck with that, lacking unlimited stamina and all] to appease Madara, much like he did when he claimed he was willing to give up his body to Orochimaru at the first reunion. What reason does he have to lie to Taka? They were willing to go up against the five Kages, and countless CS Fodder. I don't see them being afraid to take on an entire village if that was Sasuke's aim.

That said, there really isn't a need for a pairing thread. Let SS rejoice in their first chance at actual interaction in 6 years, Let NS have their moment to try and rationalize why their pairing is still most likely to become canon, Let SN predict Naruto arriving just in time to steal the spotlight and prevent any quality SS interaction, and let NH just...


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 10, 2010)

People might see Sakura leaving with Sasuke out of love, but I honestly think she found the truth of the Uchiha Massacre.  That's what motivated her to join Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 10, 2010)

Sakura and Karin bitching about him should be an omake. I know I'd read it.



lookinglass said:


> Madara only accepts being on the bottom if the seme is Hashirama.



He secretly likes taking it. Especially from the kiddies. Just ask ANBU Itachi. 



Tyrannos said:


> People might see Sakura leaving with Sasuke out of love, but I honestly think she found the truth of the Uchiha Massacre.  That's what motivated her to join Sasuke.



Or she at least suspects there is more to it. I think once she knows the full truth, she'll have trouble betraying him.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 10, 2010)

PikaCheeka said:


> Or she at least suspects there is more to it. I think once she knows the full truth, she'll have trouble betraying him.



Indeed!   Though the one thing I can't help that Sakura wouldn't be so quick to betray Tsunade.  Which means that the focus is on Danzou and the old farts.

Get rid of them, Tsunade can run the village like she wanted.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 10, 2010)

kyuubi425 said:


> That said, there really isn't a need for a pairing thread. Let SS rejoice in their first chance at actual interaction in 6 years, Let NS have their moment to try and rationalize why their pairing is still most likely to become canon, Let SN predict Naruto arriving just in time to steal the spotlight and prevent any quality SS interaction, and let NH just...



I hope SS gets all the time it needs...maybe then it may be clear to somebody that Sasuke just doesn't give a shit romantically cos he doesn't.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 10, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> What the hell is there to debate? She's obviously gonna try and kill him when his back is turned.



Totally.

This is one time where I really don't think that a pairing thread was really needed.  It seems all too obvious that she's going to try to kill him.  Not only would she not betray Konoha, she also wouldn't betray Naruto (which is exactly what joining up with Sasuke is) and I'm not talking about betraying his feelings or something like that.  I mean this is betraying Naruto completely 100%, joining the group that wants to kill him.

Finally, considering Sasuke is nearly blind and almost out of chakra and is in not great physical condition, this is really the perfect opportunity for Sakura to actually put up a fight against Sasuke while actually standing a chance in hell at winning.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 10, 2010)

This is the greatest thing ever for SasuSaku fans. Congrats, guys.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 10, 2010)

There was pairing stuff in this chapter?  So much that it deserves it's own discussion thread?


----------



## Enclave (Feb 10, 2010)

Shinigami Perv said:


> This is the greatest thing ever for SasuSaku fans. Congrats, guys.



Umm, what about the fact that it seems rather obvious that she's doing this to try to get him to put his guard down so she can attack?  Doesn't that hurt the shipping potential of this chapter?


----------



## Bellville (Feb 10, 2010)

Enclave said:


> Umm, what about the fact that it seems rather obvious that she's doing this to try to get him to put his guard down so she can attack?  Doesn't that hurt the shipping potential of this chapter?



Agreed. I'm not sure how the situation is being twisted into something positive. "Development" for SS would require fucking over Sakura's character at this point.

I don't get the necessity of the debate thread because the situation is negative all-around on the pairing front. Besides giving Karin's crush a smidgen of substance, that is.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 10, 2010)

GREATEST THING EVAR FOR A PAIRING

Seriously ? We don't even know yet


----------



## Louchan (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, even though the situation itself is pretty negative for SS I can understand the fans being happy. After all, it's been what, 5 years since we last saw Sasuke and Sakura together? Their interaction will certainly be interesting.  Especially from Sakura's side.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 10, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Why are people under the impression Sasuke wants to kill ALL of Konoha?


:I

*Spoiler*: __ 







Mass genocide. Sasuke = Hitler.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah the fans can be happy.

But optimistic for romance?

lol NO.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 10, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> Yeah the fans can be happy.
> 
> But optimistic for romance?
> 
> lol NO.


Oh, I don't think anyone has any expectations for romance. 































... Right?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 10, 2010)

We're talking about SS here


----------



## Andre (Feb 10, 2010)

This is totally development for SS.

Development for its fail, that is.

I like how Kishi tries to confuse us.


----------



## Alice (Feb 10, 2010)

Obviously SasuSaku gets trolled like all other het pairings since Kishi seems to make her go for a backstab, or Psychosuke goes berserk, but SakuKarin becomes damn canon. "Screw Sasuke-kun  !" motto


----------



## Alien (Feb 10, 2010)

I wouldn't mind it if NaruXKarin happens.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 10, 2010)

Enclave said:


> Umm, what about the fact that it seems rather obvious that she's doing this to try to get him to put his guard down so she can attack?  Doesn't that hurt the shipping potential of this chapter?



Um... you're taking pairings and pairing talk too seriously. We all know that no pairings are going to become canon until at least manga end, so there's no need to discuss this seriously. It's pretty pointless. 

I recall you were the one who  lose his eyes in this battle, so I'm not really interested in debating predictions with you.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Feb 10, 2010)

why a pairing debate?


ss is canon btw.


----------



## runsakurarun (Feb 10, 2010)

Disillusioned fans = turn to crack pairings 

Kishi's gonna drag this out so don't lose hope guys!
Go to HoU and fight fight fight 
There's always the power of retcon


----------



## Enclave (Feb 10, 2010)

Shinigami Perv said:


> I recall you were the one who  lose his eyes in this battle, so I'm not really interested in debating predictions with you.



Ooo, so one of my predictions doesn't come true so it's pointless to talk about them with me?  I actually have a pretty decent track record you know.

Besides, if the Sleepyfans trans ends up being correct, then I may as well have been right.  They're implying he's almost blind now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 10, 2010)

So yeah, the only thing that I got from this chapter is the possibility Naruto is going to get to the site in time to save Karin and she joins his side and they have hot raunchy "Screw you, Sasuke, I found a new bitch now!" revenge sex.

But maybe that's just me...


----------



## osricpearl (Feb 10, 2010)

So does this flashback mean that there could have been some hope for SasuKarin if Sasuke hadn't become evil?


----------



## Deana (Feb 10, 2010)

^^Good thing evil helped Sasuke dodge that useless whore bullet.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 10, 2010)

osricpearl said:


> So does this flashback mean that there could have been some hope for SasuKarin if Sasuke hadn't become evil?



There's still hope if a miracle happens and Naruto drags Sasuke back from the dark side but not also over to the gay side. Clearly that's not going to happen, though.


----------



## kulgan18 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wasnt sakura supposed to play a big role in saving sasuke?. This is pretty much it for that...

This opens up a bunch of possibilities first of all if sasuke actually believes sakura it could mean he does have some feelings for her laying down.
Sakura killing sasuke is so not happening, not just because sasuke main character status but because she is not gonna be able to do it.

So either sakura is somehow able to bring sasuke back from darkness or she is getting owned and then all the work will be done by naruto(AGAIN ).


----------



## osricpearl (Feb 10, 2010)

kulgan18 said:


> Wasnt sakura supposed to play a big role in saving sasuke?. This is pretty much it for that...
> 
> This opens up a bunch of possibilities first of all if sasuke actually believes sakura it could mean he does have some feelings for her laying down.
> Sakura killing sasuke is so not happening, not just because sasuke main character status but because she is not gonna be able to do it.
> ...



Even Sakura said that Naruto was the only one who could bring Sasuke back (all the way back in the Promise of a Lifetime). So, I don't know where that idea came from. 



Marsala said:


> *There's still hope if a miracle happens and Naruto drags Sasuke back from the dark side but not also over to the gay side.* Clearly that's not going to happen, though.




You know, even though Sasuke has gone evil and I really don't think that she'll live, that's what I'm hoping for from the bottom of my heart. In that small flashback, he was nicer to her than he had been to any girl and he smiled at her. SMILED. 

It makes the sting of what happened between them even worse. 

Why, Kishi? Why? 

This chapter doesn't advance SasuSaku in the slightest - at any rate. Later chapters might.


----------



## kulgan18 (Feb 10, 2010)

osricpearl said:


> Even Sakura said that Naruto was the only one who could bring Sasuke back (all the way back in the Promise of a Lifetime). So, I don't know where that idea came from.



I mean all she has been doing after VOTE was to train so she could be useful in bringing back sasuke. So sakura utterly failing seems like a waste of her entire character.

What is sakura's purpose if she gets saved by naruto?. The only way this makes sense is if sasuke gets saved by a combined efford of team 7.


----------



## osricpearl (Feb 10, 2010)

kulgan18 said:


> I mean all she has been doing after VOTE was to train so she could be useful in bringing back sasuke. So sakura utterly failing seems like a waste of her entire character.
> 
> What is sakura's purpose if she gets saved by naruto?. The only way this makes sense is if sasuke gets saved by a combined efford of team 7.



That's why I don't like the current thing she's doing either. She wanted to be strong enough to help Naruto and bring him back_ together_. She said this again after the first time they met Sasuke in part 2 (I think). 

But we know that she'll fail and turn into the load, instead of helping Naruto. She didn't realise that by going all alone, she would have the potential of being useless and only in Naruto's way - again?  

Anyway. I'm still crying over SasuKarin.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 10, 2010)

Enclave said:


> Umm, what about the fact that it seems rather obvious that she's doing this to try to get him to put his guard down so she can attack?  Doesn't that hurt the shipping potential of this chapter?







She admitted before she'd abandon everyone to help him in his revenge.

I'm not going to jump the gun and assume she's going to betray him.



Bellville said:


> I don't get the necessity of the debate thread because the situation is negative all-around on the pairing front.



Sasuke even turned Madara down.


----------



## AMtrack (Feb 10, 2010)

Your sig cracks me up, even tho its kinda sad..but oh so true.  Anyway I always maintained that Karin would be the best girl for Sasuke, as they had far more chemistry than Sakura did with him.  That flashback kinda proves it too.  Of course, Sasuke went evil and zapped her so...there goes that.  

As far as SasuSaku goes...sure they can have it.  Idc.  I mean look what happened to Karin.  Sakura is due for the same treatment if Sasuke were to like her even a little bit hahaha.  And lets not even mention Sakura plotting to assassinate him.  Ahhhh true love.  Even SN is sunk by now lol.  

I really really really want Naruto to glimpse Sasuke...just for a little bit.  The tension would be killer.  And im done with the pairing bit so please don't take that the wrong direction .  It would be a pretty epic staredown.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Feb 10, 2010)

Bottom line - If Sasuke does indeed take Sakura with him, at the end of the day he will treat her no different than he did Karin - an invaluable yet expendable tool than can be tossed away like trash when it becomes too troublesome. Sakura is no more special to him than Karin was/is. So don't expect any warm or fuzzy moments anytime soon.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 10, 2010)

AMtrack said:


> Anyway I always maintained that Karin would be the best girl for Sasuke, as they had far more chemistry than Sakura did with him.  That flashback kinda proves it too.



He saved her life to see what scroll she had (otherwise he likely would have at least made sure she was okay before running off). If she had had the Heaven scroll, he would have beaten her to take it. If she didn't have a scroll to begin with, he might not have even bothered to save her. How is that 'chemistry'?


----------



## Iamacloud (Feb 10, 2010)

As far as SasuSaku goes, at least, now that Sakura wants to kill Sasuke, the relationship is mutually abusive. That's good I think. 

And Good timing by Hinata with her confession. She snuck it in just before shit got real, to quote Sai. Smart move. At some point Naruto will need a good hug after all this.


----------



## Enclave (Feb 10, 2010)

PikaCheeka said:


> She admitted before she'd abandon everyone to help him in his revenge.
> 
> I'm not going to jump the gun and assume she's going to betray him.



There's a huge difference in helping Sasuke to kill Itachi and helping Sasuke to kill Naruto.  You haven't forgotten that Sasuke wants to kill Naruto right?


----------



## Lelouch71 (Feb 10, 2010)

SS will be trolled. It might or might not happen next chapter but it will. Then again it was over at the end of part 1. Hell with him trying to kill Sakura the last time they met and him attempting to kill another girl who happen to have a thing for him is another reason why that pairing is doom to failure. Through this we might get some hot SakuKarin or some NaruKarin.


----------



## Deana (Feb 10, 2010)

OMG, people still seriously want Sasuke/Karin to happen after the stab of doom?  Oh god, I have to stop being a pairing tard.


----------



## Lovely (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't help but laugh at how SasuKarin is supposed to be canon because of a little flashback, after Sasuke's about to kill her.   SS however is definitely not going to happen and will be trolled, despite 469 and 474.


----------



## OrangeFlash (Feb 10, 2010)

Official. Pairing. Discussion. Thread.




NaruKarin ftw


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow, lets of mention of NaruKari. Never expected that.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 10, 2010)

kyuubi425 said:


> That said, there really isn't a need for a pairing thread. Let SS rejoice in their first chance at actual interaction in 6 years





Shinigami Perv said:


> This is the greatest thing ever for SasuSaku fans. Congrats, guys.





Louchan said:


> Well, even though the situation itself is pretty negative for SS I can understand the fans being happy. After all, it's been what, 5 years since we last saw Sasuke and Sakura together? Their interaction will certainly be interesting.  Especially from Sakura's side.



Thanks you guys.  Yes, just let us have five minutes to enjoy this. I have been waiting.....7+ years for this. Of any ship, I think SS has had to wait the fucking longest.



LovelyComplex said:


> I can't help but laugh at how SasuKarin is supposed to be canon because of a little flashback, after Sasuke's about to kill her.   SS however is definitely not going to happen and will be trolled, despite 469 and 474.



 Well. Yea.
Why would Kishi reaffirm Sakura's feelings for Sasuke just a few chapters before she meets him? lol reading comprehension


----------



## mayumi (Feb 10, 2010)

i rather have narutoxkarui, cause karui is better looking than karin if we are doing crack pairings


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 10, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Thanks you guys.  Yes, just let us have five minutes to enjoy this. I have been waiting.....7+ years for this. Of any ship, I think SS has had to wait the fucking longest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Why would Naruto's feelings being confirmed again, if it were not going to happen ?_ (sarcasm)


It goes both ways......



How about, Kishi is probably trolling all the pairing fandoms.....since the way Sasuke is and what he was about to do toward his comrade who only wanted to see that "smile" again......just shows that Sasuke should NOT be with anyone !


Kishi also apparently does not seem fond of Sakura, either.....


----------



## The Duchess (Feb 10, 2010)

Right, so re-confirming Sakura's feelings for Sasuke means that it's most likely to happen, yet when Naruto's feeling are confirmed SAKURA DOESN'T LOVE HIM BACK LOL TROLLED.

The bias is hilarious.

Sasuke teh Ebil Dark Knight + any chick = bad


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 10, 2010)

Which is why Kishi should make NarutoxKarui or NarutoxKarin happen, instead !


Both are red heads, like his mother !!!!



_Like father, like son!_


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone have a list of fandoms not trolled by Kishi?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 10, 2010)

^ All the crack pairings !


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2010)

Like the ever growing NaruKari fandom eh?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh, yeah !!!!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2010)

NaruKari now accepting all Band Wagon Jumpers!


----------



## RotoSequence (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't know how Kishimoto plans to write this at all, but I have three guesses. One: Sakura still really wants Sasuke, and thinks running off to join him in his vengeance might help him. Two, and the more likely of them in my mind, is that she's just going to try to kill him when his back is turned. Three: Sasuke tries to kill her right off the bat. We'll see what's going to happen, but all of them are going to result in tears and blood.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2010)

What if Kishi decides to do some sort of parallel to Rin's apparent death?


----------



## The Duchess (Feb 10, 2010)

NaruIno beats NaruKarin's ass.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 10, 2010)

Redheads rock though!! Which is why I vote, InoNaruKari!!


----------



## osricpearl (Feb 10, 2010)

LovelyComplex said:


> I can't help but laugh at how SasuKarin is supposed to be canon because of a little flashback, after Sasuke's about to kill her.   SS however is definitely not going to happen and will be trolled, despite 469 and 474.



Nobody said that. 

 

Moving right along...

About the chemistry, yeah, they had it. 

He didn't see the scroll until after the bear died, and then his smile was genuine. Had he attacked her, he would have just been doing what was supposed to be done in the game..and there is no reason to believe that he would have killed her. Other pairing fans would have given an arm and a leg to see him smile at their favoured girl that way. 

Those of use who liked it didn't like it because Sasuke was a good person, but because they just fit together so well. Of course, that's in the eye of the beholder. It's interesting to note that other than this horrible scene, and the scene before that, when his "dark chakra" started to get to him, he never once treated her like crap. Ever. 

And that's what I liked about the pairing. He treated her better than all the girls he'd been around, he didn't seem to mind her weirdness, took her side every time she and Suigetsu fought (even when she started it), protected her three times, and even awoke a power to save her life. But we were just blind - sure. This is why I consider myself trolled. 

I hate you, Kishi.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 11, 2010)

What's interesting is that there still isn't a canon pairing(well aside from Asuma x Kurenai and some of the other older characters).

Sasuke x Sakura seems more likely to happen based on this chapter....but it's still not canon.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 11, 2010)

So it's easy to say that the ending pair will be ItaSasu Sasuke x Vengence & Naruto x Ino?  I mean if it isn't already apparent enough ... with the way Kishi's going, this is the only TRUE way.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2010)

osricpearl said:


> About the chemistry, yeah, they had it.
> 
> He didn't see the scroll until after the bear died, and then his smile was genuine. Had he attacked her, he would have just been doing what was supposed to be done in the game..and there is no reason to believe that he would have killed her. Other pairing fans would have given an arm and a leg to see him smile at their favoured girl that way.
> 
> ...




How do we know he saw the scroll after he attacked the bear? The impression I got was only that he realized it was the EARTH scroll that he already had after he attacked the bear. He was very likely just going after the bear so he could take the scroll if he needed it. And no, he wouldn't have killed her. But he wouldn't have let her get off with the scroll if it was the one he needed.

I don't see how saving her butt when they were 12 because he thought she had something he needed can be called 'chemistry'. Sasuke saved Sakura's ass plenty of times, and you're not calling that 'chemistry'. It's not like he saved her because he liked her. 

And  never treated her like crap and 'didn't mind her weirdness'? He sure as hell seemed pretty creeped out every time she tried to jump his bones.




Get away from me x 3 and leave if you don't like it. Not to mention all the times he said he was only using Taka, several times in front of them.  All of this done before he really started going 'dark'. Just because he protects a team-mate's life in battle and says thanks to her when she saves him doesn't mean he's in love with her and that they have chemistry.

Not purposely trying to give flamebait here, but I think saying they have chemistry and saying he was always nice to her is really pushing it. Sasuke has chemistry with no one.


----------



## Penance (Feb 11, 2010)

mayumi said:


> i rather have narutoxkarui, cause karui is better looking than karin if we are doing crack pairings



Yeap...NaruKaru...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2010)

While we're at it, what about Hidan x Karui?


----------



## AMtrack (Feb 11, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Wow, lets of mention of NaruKari. Never expected that.



Everyone is jumping ship because the big 3 are sunk. The only ones not jumping are SS fans, but thats only bc they prefer to go down with the ship after waiting 6 years to share panels.  Never mind the fact the two want to kill each other.  Its okay though, going down with a sinking ship is honorable .  So long as you don't act surprised when it hits the bottom of the ocean.

And Karin did have more chemistry with Sasuke than any other woman...it goes way beyond that flashback.  He actually considered her useful, unlike Sakura.  Of course he just stabbed her, so i guess thats a moot point.  It got trolled, doesn't matter now.  

I'd be SUPER surprised if he even considered taking Sakura with him due to her obvious lie...and due to the fact that he has no use for her.  Idk how she's even going to survive the next few panels...talk no jutsu i guess until help arrives?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2010)

AMtrack said:


> And Karin did have more chemistry with Sasuke than any other woman...it goes way beyond that flashback.  He actually considered her useful, unlike Sakura.  Of course he just stabbed her, so i guess thats a moot point.  It got trolled, doesn't matter now.



Since when is calling someone 'useful' implying that they have chemistry? If people are going to use such minor things as a demonstration of how they have 'chemistry', then he has far more 'chemistry' with Sakura than with Karin. Every time Karin tried to touch him he flipped out. That's hardly what I call a budding romance. "Oh, you're useful, I'll keep you around and protect you. Oops, well, you're in the way now. Too bad. Time to die." The idea of Sasuke having chemistry with anyone is pure crack.

It, whatever 'it' was, hardly got trolled. Sasuke said he had no use for Taka even after the KB fight.


----------



## Bellville (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know about Sasuke having much chemistry with Sakura, but with Karin there wasn't any for sure:

He constantly disregarded her input, ignored her, talked over her, nothing she did or said riled him up in the slightest.

She was a comrade, not a friend. He held concern for her as a teammate, and if they were together longer/he wasn't as closed off, then maybe they could have at least become friends.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 11, 2010)

Wat. Sasuke had a respect for Karin but it truly wasn't anything significant or he wouldn't have degraded and indirectly insult her intelligence, even when she was right about it. He wanted her for her abblities first and foremost, and _along the way,_ he began to care for her as a comrade; just like the others. 

If anything, I'd say that his care for Sakura and Karin both - were equivalent. People go to lengths to say that he treated one better than the other but in actuality, they have many similarities. I'm not saying they're completely alike, just not completely different either. Sasuke acknowledged Sakura's supposed genjutsu abilities as well, and was observant enough to realize her change in mood & cheer her up a bit (but I presume that's because he knew that everyone needed to be together in order to take the exams). He acknowledged her as a precious person, amongst the others of Team 7 && in a interview, Kishimoto stated that he thought of her as a "important comrade" specifically. Meaning that they weren't close, they weren't even friends - Sakura got the benefit of being his teammate, that happened to care for him even when he thought it was annoying & didn't care for her romantic interest in him.  
His "thank you" confirms this.

Karin is definitely the most useful one, but still - he was quite emotionally unresponsive towards her as well. Sasuke was rather clueless to her advances or just plain disinterested, and ordered her to do her work. But as he did with everyone else, in the certain circumstances - he was willing to protect her and was grateful for her saving him. Tides have turned, he is even more revenge-hungry and now he deemed her useless, thus he should just end her now.

What Sakura and Karin really have the most in commmon when it comes to Sasuke - is that *when the going gets tough, Sasuke makes sure they get going (literally).* In other words, when they are deemed useless towards his lifestyle, he wastes no time to discard them. He has tried to kill both - Sakura because she's interfering with his revenge, and Karin because "she's a burden" doing the job. 

Selfish bitch.


----------



## Sen (Feb 11, 2010)

Honestly I don't think Sasuke cares for either of them atm   But I thought the thing with Karin was very touching, at least she seems to have a cute reason for falling for Sasuke.  As for Sakura, I'm torn between her being serious and this being a ploy to try and kill him.  But no matter how they feel for him, I don't think that Sasuke really has feelings for anyone at this point in the manga.


----------



## Anberlina (Feb 11, 2010)

I think Kishi has basically trolled all the big pairings lately. But yeah NaruKarin is coming, believe it.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll support NaruKarin.


----------



## jux (Feb 11, 2010)

this has been the funniest chapter in ages


----------



## osricpearl (Feb 11, 2010)

PikaCheeka said:


> Since when is calling someone 'useful' implying that they have chemistry? If people are going to use such minor things as a demonstration of how they have 'chemistry', then he has far more 'chemistry' with Sakura than with Karin. Every time Karin tried to touch him he flipped out. That's hardly what I call a budding romance. "Oh, you're useful, I'll keep you around and protect you. Oops, well, you're in the way now. Too bad. Time to die." The idea of Sasuke having chemistry with anyone is pure crack.
> 
> It, whatever 'it' was, hardly got trolled. Sasuke said he had no use for Taka even after the KB fight.



Well, I did say that their chemistry was in the eye of the beholder. Which means that I know that some people didn't see it that way. I mentioned how I saw it, AMtrack agreed, and you didn't see it that way. I love how I'm able to acknowledge different perspectives and you are not. 

But now you'll see now much Sasuke likes Sakura in the next coming chapters. 

I still think NaruSaku will happen, since he's the hero and he'll get what he wants, but Karin - and SasuKarin- is dead.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2010)

this thread was created because of narukari moments in this chapter.
it makes sense now.

though i feel sakrua will join sasuke because she wants to for some............ reason.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 11, 2010)

SasuSui has more chemistry than SasuKarin I think


----------



## Attor (Feb 11, 2010)

I didn't want Sasuke and Sakura to get together like this.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 11, 2010)

The bitter tears from ThathooThakoo fangirls in a few weeks will be a nectar


----------



## zuul (Feb 11, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> SasuSui has more chemistry than SasuKarin I think



Absolutely. 


Hopefully SasuSaku won't escape the Kishimoto pairing trollfest.


----------



## UberDruid (Feb 11, 2010)

I wish Sasuke would just admit he loves Itachi. SasuIta! i*c*st necrophilia ftw!


----------



## mayumi (Feb 11, 2010)

the funniest part is that sasuke actually smiled at karin in that panel mainly cause he didn't know her perhaps. in naruto's flashback of sasusaku, not once did we see sasuke actually smiling at sakura. it was always sakura happy like a giddy fangirl. heck thats bad. even to naruto sasuke smiled loads more than to sakura.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

Let Kishi do as it pleases so long as he stays the fuck away from ruining what could be ShikaTema.


----------



## Ushae (Feb 11, 2010)

Naruto-Hinata
Sasuke-Sakura
Neji-Karin
Shika-Temari
Kiba-Akamaru
Gara-(that apprentice chick that fangirls over him)

Yes, I totally made most of those up. Honestly knowing Kishi, we'll never know for sure. NaruHina is the main one I'm fairly sure of right now.


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Feb 11, 2010)

SakuKarin 

For the brief, all-of-one-second that the dying Karin allows Sakura to bite her to recover and aid her in her fight against Sasuke.


----------



## Bellville (Feb 11, 2010)

Mael said:


> Let Kishi do as it pleases so long as he stays the fuck away from ruining what could be ShikaTema.



Glad I'm not the only one who was relieved when Kishi said he wasn't putting Shika together with anyone. Cementing the idea that Kishi wants him for himself.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2010)

How in any way is it a good thing for Sakura to meet up with Sasuke again? She's terrified of him, and just walked in on him about murder somebody! If something like this is an up for SasuSaku, I'd hate to see its pitfalls...


----------



## sasuki-chan (Feb 11, 2010)

mayumi said:


> the funniest part is that sasuke actually smiled at karin in that panel mainly cause he didn't know her perhaps. in naruto's flashback of sasusaku, not once did we see sasuke actually smiling at sakura. it was always sakura happy like a giddy fangirl. heck thats bad. even to naruto sasuke smiled loads more than to sakura.



we did. When she was feeling insecure on her way to the chuunin exam and that he "raised" her spirit 
Sasuke did have his "not so asshole" moments back in part 1 :ho


but seriously what there is to discuss this week? I'll say next week will be more important pairing wise since we'll know sasuke's answer and sakura's reaction/actions.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

Bellville said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who was relieved when Kishi said he wasn't putting Shika together with anyone. Cementing the idea that Kishi wants him for himself.



Well considering that, I figured there's the off chance in the end he'll be with someone, but given his writing style I know he'd fuck it up.  I mean Part 1 was fantastic and you could sense the potential between those two, but after what he's done to the Big 3...I worry for ShikaTema.



			
				Yu-Gi-Oh character dude said:
			
		

> How in any way is it a good thing for Sakura to meet up with Sasuke again? She's terrified of him, and just walked in on him about murder somebody! If something like this is an up for SasuSaku, I'd hate to see its pitfalls...



It's banking on the mindset that Sakura will initially attempt to make a move to off Sasuke, but either the plot or her own sympathy towards Sasuke upon finding out his motives will cause SasuSaku to potentially foment.  I mean, it's Madara pulling the strings and Sakura will be a road block to the big bad eventually.  That's what typically happens.  Enter one character who is still a potential love interest from the get-go and the villain will probably try to off her.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2010)

Mael said:


> It's banking on the mindset that Sakura will initially attempt to make a move to off Sasuke, but either the plot or her own sympathy towards Sasuke upon finding out his motives will cause SasuSaku to potentially foment.  I mean, it's Madara pulling the strings and Sakura will be a road block to the big bad eventually.  That's what typically happens.  Enter one character who is still a potential love interest from the get-go and the villain will probably try to off her.



Yes. She will TOTALLY sympathize with his desire to slaughter all of Konoha. Her heart will be touched, and by touched I mean literally, with a chidori blade. So romantic.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes. She will TOTALLY sympathize with his desire to slaughter all of Konoha. Her heart will be touched, and by touched I mean literally, with a chidori blade. So romantic.





That's not what I meant...

I meant the whole "his family getting fucked over" bit.  Knowing her affinity towards him, she's going to shed a tear or two.  She's done it before.  And I won't deny she's going to try and kill him initially and she's going to fail, hard.  She won't do it.  She can't do it.  Kishi and her own character design won't allow it.

She's already failed with Naruto...so it's not like it could get any worse, could it?


----------



## Aldric (Feb 11, 2010)

Mael said:


> It's banking on the mindset that Sakura will initially attempt to make a move to off Sasuke, but either the plot or her own sympathy towards Sasuke upon finding out his motives will cause SasuSaku to potentially foment.  I mean, it's Madara pulling the strings and Sakura will be a road block to the big bad eventually.  That's what typically happens.  Enter one character who is still a potential love interest from the get-go and the villain will probably try to off her.



Yeah that's adorable

Beside the fact that 

You know

Sasuke is a murdering douche, Madara notwithstanding

I mean seriously even the most far gone pairing "fan" should get the memo and realize Sakura's loooove isn't going to change current Sasuke


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

Aldric said:


> Yeah that's adorable
> 
> Beside the fact that
> 
> ...



Nevertheless, let the records show I do not ship SasuSaku nor really care much for either one of them.

Both could die for all I care.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 11, 2010)

Mael said:


> Nevertheless, let the records show I do not ship SasuSaku



You're not a Thathuke fangirl so this goes without saying


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

Aldric said:


> You're not a Thathuke fangirl so this goes without saying



Glad we are in agreement.

Besides, NF Cafe pairings are so much more interesting.


----------



## Quirkygrl (Feb 11, 2010)

Rose said:


> Just because she is planning to kill him behind his back doesn't mean she will. She'd probably stop at the last moment BECAUSE of her feelings.



Sakura's got her resolve on. That's obvious from her thoughts and facial expressions. I think it's clear she means to kill him and is prepared to die trying. If anyone stops her, it will be Naruto and Kakashi who know the reason for Sasuke's desire for revenge. As far as Sakura can tell, Sasuke's a totally different person than he was and she would do him no favors by letting him go on the path he's chosen out of sentimentality. 

Whether it's meant to be shippy or not, there are glimpses in the past that Sakura has been able to bring Sasuke back to sanity when he lost it - once in the forest of death when she called him a coward, and once when she hugged him and arrested the spread of the curse seal. Maybe she is there to remind him that he's gone too far. Sasuke + corrupting doujutu + Madara's influence = EVIL. If she can get him to see reason, starting with sparing Karin and letting Sakura heal her, then maybe that's a step back from the moral event horizon that could make Sasuke irredeemable.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow wow wow.In telegrams pairing debate thread 

Okay,I can't see any Sasuke pairing in the end,seems like Naruto is chasing after Kakashi so a big shock waiting for him that mains he can't accept Sakura anymore.(his character type)

Sakura can love Sasuke but I don't think Sasuke loves her somehow.

Not good not good.

NaruKari is coming bitches...Karin looks like Kushi- oh wait


----------



## Kiki (Feb 11, 2010)

Missy said:


> Right, so re-confirming Sakura's feelings for Sasuke means that it's most likely to happen, yet when Naruto's feeling are confirmed SAKURA DOESN'T LOVE HIM BACK LOL TROLLED.
> 
> The bias is hilarious.
> 
> Sasuke teh Ebil Dark Knight + any chick = bad



Yea. He stated Naruto's feelings and then shoot them down with 469. 

Sakura doesn't love Naruto even after 288 chapters together without Sasuke. Get over it.



zuul said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> Hopefully SasuSaku won't escape the Kishimoto pairing trollfest.



I hope it does. lol bias
Or if it's trolled, let it be less painful then NaruSaku and SasuKarin. Please.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Sakura doesn't love Naruto even after 288 chapters together without Sasuke. Get over it.



I may agree to an extent but you make it sound like NaruSaku is less significant than SasuSaku to Sakura. LoL NO.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Sakura doesn't love Naruto even after 288 chapters together without Sasuke. Get over it.



First of all it was never confirmed that Sakura specifically lied about LOVING Naruto. What she lied about was NOT loving Sasuke anymore, cuz she apparently still does. However, that doesn't mean that she doesn't *also* love Naruto. Is she completely IN love with him, I don't think so, not yet anyway - but she is (in Kishi's words) "close". She still however has lingering feelings for the scumbag known as Sasuke, so she still has to resolve those feelings but it's hard to argue that she doesn't *genuinely* love Naruto. Especially after everything he has done for her and after everything they have been through together (largely in part because of Sasuke). She is fully aware about what Naruto has done for her and what he means to her. She is also fully aware about how much pain and misery Sasuke has caused both her and Naruto (especially Naruto). So I just don't see how one can argue that she doesn't love Naruto. Anyway, what she is currently doing is mostly out of guilt, obligation, and loyalty to both Naruto and Konoha. She feels as though she has been nothing but a burden to not only Naruto but everyone else around her so she wants to do something right for once in her life and right her wrongs so to speak. So if anyone thinks that Sakura truly plans on defecting with Sasuke then you probably haven't read the last couple hundred chapters. As far as I'm concerned, she is loyal to Naruto and Konoha first and foremost.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 11, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> First of all it was never confirmed that Sakura specifically lied about LOVING Naruto.



If we go with this logic,Naruto's feelings were never confirmed too.

474+469+470+Jump Festa interview...

Well yeah...


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 11, 2010)

There is no point in arguing against Naruto's feelings for Sakura  either you believe in SasuNaru or the claim doesn't stand at all.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

GABEMACHA IS CANON GOD DAMN IT!?!?!?!?!

Wait...what are we talking about again?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 11, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> There is no point in arguing against Naruto's feelings for Sakura  either you believe in SasuNaru or the claim doesn't stand at all.



I'm talking about logic not argument.I know where he comes from.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't really get it when people say that they hope SasuSaku won't get trolled.
Isn't the fact that Sakura now wants Sasuke death trolling enough?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 11, 2010)

Louchan said:


> I don't really get it when people say that they hope SasuSaku won't get trolled.
> Isn't the fact that Sakura now wants Sasuke death trolling enough?



But because she loves him 

Anyways Sasuke doesn't give shit to her,that's enough.
480 Sasuke is not only for Karin


----------



## Kiki (Feb 11, 2010)

Louchan said:


> I don't really get it when people say that they hope SasuSaku won't get trolled.
> Isn't the fact that Sakura now wants Sasuke death trolling enough?



Well, not really. She want to kill him because she loves him. And honestly if she does join him, she is doing it to see him evil with her own eyes and then to kill him if necessary.

Trolling is a weird word that is thrown around quite a lot. I tend to think it's a more serious thing. Like people say NH was trolled because Naruto didn't answer. Well, not yet anyways. That isn't really a troll, but more like leaving it for another time.

NaruSaku IMO was trolled HARD with the failconfession and 474. NaruSaku isn't dead, but it might as well be because it will look like shit no matter what happens.

SasuKarin wasn't trolled but killed in 480. I can't understand anyone still wanting them together after the way Sasuke has been treating Karin much less on the verge of killing her until Sakura stops him.

SasuSaku....I guess the worse we have had is the waiting and 'almost' situation where they almost meet. Now that they have, it makes it ten times more likely that SS will get trolled. I don't want it to, obviously. I hope if it is trolled, it's kinda in the NH way not the SK way.



izzyisozaki said:


> I may agree to an extent but you make it sound like NaruSaku is less significant than SasuSaku to Sakura. LoL NO.



Wait. wha? You mean to say that I made it sound like Sasuke is more important to Sakura then Naruto when the author said the same damn thing?


----------



## Fluke (Feb 11, 2010)

Hmmm. If Sakura kills Sasuke _because she loves him_ does that mean that SS happened/ is canon? Even if his feelings are never actually taken into account but then they never actually are anyway? That's....a bit messed up. The death of one of the characters is not the death of the pairing? Oh wait, it certainly is for SK!


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 11, 2010)

UberDruid said:


> I wish Sasuke would just admit he loves Itachi. SasuIta! i*c*st necrophilia ftw!


You are a genius, it can't get anymore obvs 



izzyisozaki said:


> SasuSui has more chemistry than SasuKarin I think


Indeed so .


Mael said:


> Let Kishi do as it pleases so long as he stays the fuck away from ruining what could be ShikaTema.



Damn straight, ShikaTema >>> Kishi .


----------



## kubik (Feb 11, 2010)

> NaruSaku IMO was trolled HARD


Bullshit.



> Like people say NH was trolled because Naruto didn't answer.


Well duh, it means that Naruto doesnt give two shits about Hinata.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 11, 2010)

kubik said:


> Bullshit.



I HATE PEOPLE THAT LIE TO THEMSELVES! 



> Well duh, it means that Naruto doesnt give two shits about Hinata.


Obviously.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

sweets said:


> Damn straight, ShikaTema >>> Kishi .



God damn right.


----------



## Saunion (Feb 11, 2010)

at NaruSaku constantly being mentioned by SS/NarHin fans.

Talk about being obssessive.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2010)

shikatema = trolled when shiho appeared.
narusaku = trolled in pain arc.
naruhina = trolled at the end of pain arc.
narusaku = trolled in the kage summit arc.
sasusaku = gonna be trolled when sasuke lols at sakura.
sakura = gonna get trolled when naruto comes and saves her from sauske's sword before it penetrates her.
narukari = canon .

*Spoiler*: __ 




please kishi make this crack paring true so the paring wars would end. thus, naruto does bring world piece......... in a  way.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

Saunion said:


> at NaruSaku constantly being mentioned by SS/NarHin fans.
> 
> Talk about being obssessive.



I say stick to ShikaTema.  Kishi may not be developing it any time but it's a helluva lot sexier. 

Or mah GabeMacha


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 11, 2010)

Saunion said:


> at NaruSaku constantly being mentioned by SS/NarHin fans.
> 
> Talk about being obssessive.



Waiting is better than become a bullshit


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Well, not really. She want to kill him because she loves him. And honestly if she does join him, she is doing it to see him evil with her own eyes and then to kill him if necessary.


Still doesn't change the fact that she wants him dead.  Hardly seems like a good sign for a healthy romantic relationship.



Ngure said:


> Trolling is a weird word that is thrown around quite a lot. I tend to think it's a more serious thing. Like people say NH was trolled because Naruto didn't answer. Well, not yet anyways. That isn't really a troll, but more like leaving it for another time.


It's not as much the fact that he didn't answer as it's the fact that it's now been almost 50 chapters since the confession and he has yet to spend one single thought on it. People often try to excuse this by saying that Naruto has had his hands full but really, if he had enough time to play around with Konohamaru and compare their Oiroke no Jutsu with each other, don't you think he would have had enough time to see or at least think about Hinata? And what makes the trolling level even higher is that Kishi reconfirmed Naruto's romantic feelings towards Sakura some chapters after the confession.  Again, people try to excuse this by saying that it was a flashback that most likely took place before the confession but honestly, that doesn't matter. What matters is that Kishi drew it _after_ the confession.



Ngure said:


> NaruSaku IMO was trolled HARD with the failconfession and 474. NaruSaku isn't dead, but it might as well be because it will look like shit no matter what happens.


I agree that NaruSaku was trolled hardest. But as for it being as good as dead... lol, no. 



Ngure said:


> SasuKarin wasn't trolled but killed in 480. I can't understand anyone still wanting them together after the way Sasuke has been treating Karin much less on the verge of killing her until Sakura stops him.


I can't help but to find this to be a bit ironic coming from a SasuSaku fan. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











Ngure said:


> SasuSaku....I guess the worse we have had is the waiting and 'almost' situation where they almost meet.


Oh, and that part with... you know, Sakura wanting Sasuke dead and Sasuke *still* not having shown a single hint of romantic feelings towards Sakura for the entire series so far. 



Ngure said:


> Now that they have, it makes it ten times more likely that SS will get trolled. I don't want it to, obviously. I hope if it is trolled, it's kinda in the NH way not the SK way.


Both ways are pretty shitty but okay then. :33


----------



## Fluke (Feb 11, 2010)

Saunion said:
			
		

> at NaruSaku constantly being mentioned by SS/NarHin fans.
> Talk about being obssessive.



Well it was a pretty epic troll IMO one person's feelings are just not enough lolz. Is she falling for Naruto, OMG she is, it's coming, NS is coming....It's....still Sasuke after 3 years.  Hell knows that if SS gets that level of troll, I'll never shut up about it. Of course I'm not an NS fan but still. I don't think NH was trolled (okay so the hug and Hinata's smile was a bit "Oh no you di'int") but time is fast running out for anything plausible for them. Lol Big 3 *is bitter over ShikaTema, trolled in an interview ffs!*


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Waiting is better than become a bullshit



screw naruhina, screw narusaku 
either sakura is a flat useless lying bitch blah blah blah............ or hinata is a big titted nameless fodder blah blah blah.............. 

the only parings that make since now are narukaru narukari, and narusasu.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

Screw this.
This thread is now about NaruKaru!


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 11, 2010)

NaruKari is COMING


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

NaruKaru >>>> NaruKari


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

Louchan said:


> NaruKaru >>>> NaruKari



A challenger appears! 

Man...it's like I'm glad Kishi's hands off with ShikaTema but I'm not.  We all needed some sexy pairing to unite us.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2010)

LoveFluke said:


> Well it was a pretty epic troll IMO one person's feelings are just not enough lolz. Is she falling for Naruto, OMG she is, it's coming, NS is coming....It's....still Sasuke after 3 years.  Hell knows that if SS gets that level of troll, I'll never shut up about it. Of course I'm not an NS fan but still. I don't think NH was trolled (okay so the hug and Hinata's smile was a bit "Oh no you di'int") but time is fast running out for anything plausible for them. Lol Big 3 *is bitter over ShikaTema, trolled in an interview ffs!*



read this comment:



Addy said:


> shikatema = trolled when shiho appeared.
> narusaku = trolled in pain arc.
> naruhina = trolled at the end of pain arc.
> narusaku = trolled in the kage summit arc.
> ...



now, what is the pattern here?


*Spoiler*: __ 



kishi doesn't give a crap about continuity in his manga. think about it. naruhina gets 10 chapters in the pain arc but kishi says: screw naruhina, i'm bored. then he spends another 10 chapters of narusaku, so he can say: screw narusaku, i'm bored again. now what will happen next to sasusaku and we know that sasuke does not give a crap about sakura?

still don't know?

*Spoiler*: __ 



naruto saves sakura from sasuke reulting narusaku moments as i and many predicted when sai said: sakura is planing to kill sasuke.








therefore, narukarukai is canon


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2010)

Karui is a choice. But nothing beats the out of left field how the hell did this happen win of NaruKari!


----------



## osricpearl (Feb 11, 2010)

Mael said:


> A challenger appears!
> 
> Man...it's like I'm glad Kishi's hands off with ShikaTema but I'm not.  We all needed some sexy pairing to unite us.



I'm glad that he hasn't developed ShikaShiho for that very same reason. Cute nerd pairing is cute. 

 

SasuSaku: Almost killing someone does not mean the pairing is dead! Killing intent? Lies! Sasuke never tried to kill Sakura. 

SasuKarin: Almost killing someone means he doesn't love her! Killing intent means he hates her and he can't wait for his true love Sakura! 
They're both dead.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Karui is a choice. But nothing beats the out of left field how the hell did this happen win of NaruKari!



narukarui wins because karui hit naruto and we all know that he loves the people who injure him like sakura, sasuke (who stabs him and that made naruto crazy about him), pain (who stabbed him with 6+ sticks and naruto forgives him for all the shit he did to the village), and hako (needles in his body). 

karui punched him, but unlike sakura, it wasn't in a comedic way, it gave naruto serious injuries just how he loves it 

as a result, karui gives naruto all his needs unlike sakura, or karin 
 :narukarui (there should be an emotion like that )


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2010)

Everyone knows Samui is the Sasuke of her team, thus NaruSamu is actually pretty much canon!


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

Addy said:


> *screw naruhina, i'm board*







Anywho...situations won't really be resolved for the next 5 chapters or so.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Everyone knows Samui is the Sasuke of her team, thus NaruSamu is actually pretty much canon!



narusamu, narukaru are both win because cloud girls > konoha girls (in hotness and coolness)



Mael said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol at me.

what, 5 chapters of......... actually, if kishi makes it as paringless chapters as this one then he can do it right. but it's kishi so


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 11, 2010)

Any girl not from Konoha is win. Which is why Kishi should just do the Harem ending.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Wait. wha? You mean to say that I made it sound like Sasuke is more important to Sakura then Naruto when the author said the same damn thing?



You're forgetting that Sakura decided she'd go to kill Sasuke [the supposition that's been given] after Sai told her how it was hurting _Naruto_  not having romantic love for him doesn't mean that SasuSaku outrules NaruSaku, cos it doesn't. Sakura still confessed to Naruto and went to supposedly kill Sasuke. There is nothing SS has to brag about. [Esp if you're basing it on an interview ]



FirstMoon said:


> I'm talking about logic not argument.I know where he comes from.



I find it a horrible comparison either way.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

We need a picture like this, but with more girls.  Including Karin and Karui.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 11, 2010)

Saunion said:


> at NaruSaku constantly being mentioned by SS/NarHin fans.
> 
> Talk about being obssessive.



Baaaawwww~ 



Louchan said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that she wants him dead.  Hardly seems like a good sign for a healthy romantic relationship.



Well, I guess to me it shows the level of dedication her love for him has. She wants to be the one to save him from being evil. I don't see that as a bad thing or her wanting him dead. She won't kill him anyway.



> It's not as much the fact that he didn't answer as it's the fact that it's now been almost 50 chapters since the confession and he has yet to spend one single thought on it. People often try to excuse this by saying that Naruto has had his hands full but really, if he had enough time to play around with Konohamaru and compare their Oiroke no Jutsu with each other, don't you think he would have had enough time to see or at least think about Hinata? And what makes the trolling level even higher is that Kishi reconfirmed Naruto's romantic feelings towards Sakura some chapters after the confession.  Again, people try to excuse this by saying that it was a flashback that most likely took place before the confession but honestly, that doesn't matter. What matters is that Kishi drew it _after_ the confession.


I guess it's worse off then I thought, but I don't ship NH so...
But I think it's fairing better then NaruSaku at this point.



> I agree that NaruSaku was trolled hardest. But as for it being as good as dead... lol, no.



Well, for me, any respect the pairing could have had went down the toilet with the failconfession. 



> I can't help but to find this to be a bit ironic coming from a SasuSaku fan.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Almost stabbing < actually stabbing and about to kill

If you're saying Sakura and Karin are the same to Sasuke....



> Oh, and that part with... you know, Sakura wanting Sasuke dead and Sasuke *still* not having shown a single hint of romantic feelings towards Sakura for the entire series so far.
> 
> 
> Both ways are pretty shitty but okay then.



Well, he just might. He has just seen her after 301 chapters, so he may have a flashback or two. Not saying loving her or anything, but we could possibly see what she is too him.

Both are shitty, yes, but one way leaves hope for the pairing at least.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> You're forgetting that Sakura decided she'd go to kill Sasuke [the supposition that's been given] after Sai told her how it was hurting _Naruto_  not having romantic love for him doesn't mean that SasuSaku outrules NaruSaku, cos it doesn't. Sakura still confessed to Naruto and went to supposedly kill Sasuke. There is nothing SS has to brag about. [*Esp if you're basing it on an interview* ]



Hate to be that guy...but that's literally what they call "straight from the horse's mouth."

If Kishi said that Naruto was going to be Hokage, that's his intent, much like how the Avatar creators basically gave a figurative "fuck you" to those shippers who wanted Zutara.

@Louchan: Nice pic...but it needs to look more like this:


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2010)

Louchan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the only ones that have naruto with manny girl are unfortunately (can't post them here) hentai pics .


----------



## Kiki (Feb 11, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> You're forgetting that Sakura decided she'd go to kill Sasuke [the supposition that's been given] after Sai told her how it was hurting _Naruto_  not having romantic love for him doesn't mean that SasuSaku outrules NaruSaku, cos it doesn't. Sakura still confessed to Naruto and went to supposedly kill Sasuke. There is nothing SS has to brag about. [Esp if you're basing it on an interview ]



She LOVES Sasuke. She wants to PROTECT Naruto.

She wants to kill Sasuke because she wants Naruto safe and the village safe. But above all those she wants to save *Sasuke* from becoming evil. And if that mean killing him, she is willing to do it.

How is Sasuke not the most important to her? She is throwing away her life in Konoha to go follow him and see if he really is evil and then, if so, to end his dark path.

She doesn't care if Naruto hates her forever, because she needs to do this.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 11, 2010)

Saunion isn't bawing by laughing at what's obvious. As a NaruSaku hater, I'm going to really enjoy when it bites those early celebrating anti's in the ass.



Mael said:


> Hate to be that guy...but that's literally what they call "straight from the horse's mouth."
> 
> If Kishi said that Naruto was going to be Hokage, that's his intent, much like how the Avatar creators basically gave a figurative "fuck you" to those shippers who wanted Zutara.



That's not what I mean. The story is _in act_. There is no way in hell that interview tells us NaruSaku is overruled because Sakura has romantic feelings for Sasuke. Cos Sasuke doesn't GIVE A SHIT. This automatically means NaruSaku > SasuSaku on a canon basis so far.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Well, I guess to me it shows the level of dedication her love for him has. She wants to be the one to save him from being evil. *I don't see that as a bad thing or her wanting him dead.* She won't kill him anyway.


But, uh... she *does* want him dead.  But if you don't really see that as a problem then... oki-doki. Also, like Izzy already stated, her love for Sasuke isn't the only reason why she's decided to kill him. In fact, it wasn't what made her take that decision in the first place. Ending Naruto's suffering was. 



Ngure said:


> I guess it's worse off then I thought, but I don't ship NH so...
> But I think it's fairing better then NaruSaku at this point.


And I disagree.  All of the Big 3 pairings are still stuck at square 1.
It's still the good old Hinata > Naruto > Sakura > Sasuke. The only pairing that differs from that would be NaruSaku since the two of them actually have active interaction with each other and a much closer bond than SasuSaku or NaruHina.



Ngure said:


> Well, for me, any respect the pairing could have had went down the toilet with the failconfession.


Good to know. 



Ngure said:


> Almost stabbing < actually stabbing and about to kill


Oh yeah, Sasuke's actions are perfectly excusable because Yamato noticed that he had serious killing intent and took the blow for Sakura.  Makes sense.



Ngure said:


> If you're saying Sakura and Karin are the same to Sasuke....


I didn't. 



Ngure said:


> Well, he just might.


Your optimisn is amusing yet somewhat sad.



Ngure said:


> He has just seen her after 301 chapters, so he may have a flashback or two. Not saying loving her or anything, but we could possibly see what she is too him.


At the state that Sasuke is in right now, I highly doubt that.
Hell, even back during the parts of Part 2 where he was somewhat sane he has never had one single flashback to solely focuses on Sakura. The only person he's ever thought about like that is Naruto.



Ngure said:


> Both are shitty, yes, but one way leaves hope for the pairing at least.


Well, I guess...  Being ignored is at least better than nearly being killed.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> That's not what I mean. The story is _in act_. There is no way in hell that interview tells us NaruSaku is overruled because Sakura has romantic feelings for Sasuke. Cos Sasuke doesn't GIVE A SHIT. This automatically means NaruSaku > SasuSaku on a canon basis so far.



Funniest part is that I don't completely give a shit about either one.

But methinks it's just Kishi saying that nothing is certain right now.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 11, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> That's not what I mean. The story is _in act_. There is no way in hell that interview tells us NaruSaku is overruled because Sakura has romantic feelings for Sasuke. Cos Sasuke doesn't GIVE A SHIT. This automatically means NaruSaku > SasuSaku on a canon basis so far.



Okay. But Sakura not only doesn't love Naruto, but is in love with someone else.

So...SasuSaku  > NaruSaku by far.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Okay. But Sakura not only doesn't love Naruto, but is in love with someone else.
> 
> So...SasuSaku  > NaruSaku by far.


But Sasuke doesn't love Sakura and Naruto does.  What does that equal then?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> She LOVES Sasuke. She wants to PROTECT Naruto.
> 
> She wants to kill Sasuke because she wants Naruto safe and the village safe. But above all those she wants to save *Sasuke* from becoming evil. And if that mean killing him, she is willing to do it.
> 
> How is Sasuke not the most important to her? She is throwing away her life in Konoha to go follow him and see if he really is evil and then, if so, to end his dark path.



To hear all these statements based only on the declarations of SAI, god, so sickening. Sai has just as many quotes for NaruSaku. How Sakura is gentle in a way [he was cut off before finishing] to Naruto, how Sakura was thinking of Naruto's good when she confessed, and that her behavior was provoked by what he had told her about the promise.

I'm saying that SS has nothing to brag about when Naruto is clearly just as significant.



> She doesn't care if Naruto hates her forever, because she needs to do this.


This doesn't fully excuse why she confessed to Naruto.



Mael said:


> Funniest part is that I don't completely give a shit about either one.
> 
> But methinks it's just Kishi saying that nothing is certain right now.



Neither do I :33

Exactly.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

Pairing argumentations already?


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> This doesn't fully excuse why she confessed to Naruto.



i think it's because she loved naruto but one chapter later she doesn't love him anyomre   

'A woman's heart is like autumn's sky'~sakura

'Women suck'~kishi

'Kshi sucks'~NF


*Spoiler*: __ 



i can't explain why she loves sasuke. it makes no sense. just look at it as hinata confessing to naruto and kishi making it look like filler. it makes life easier


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 11, 2010)

^You missed the point.

@Mael- 



Ngure said:


> Okay. But Sakura not only doesn't love Naruto, but is in love with someone else.
> 
> So...SasuSaku  > NaruSaku by far.


 
 What kind of logic is that?

 SAKURA HAS GIVEN UP ON SASUKE. That's why she's going to kill him if something doesn't change her mind.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

Mael said:


> Pairing argumentations already?


But... there are no furries in this thread!


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

Louchan said:


> But... there are no furries in this thread!



They're invisible to the naked eye.  Only people above the bullshit and Space Marines can detect their heretical presence. 

That and I was trying to lighten the mood from a potential b'awwwwfest.


Warhammer 40K >>>>>> This


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2010)

* OMG, people are discussing parings again........... bad memories.. can't take it anymore.............
*

*I AM GETTING MYSELF OUT FROM THIS MADNESS*

before you make a 300 joke



think again next time


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

Mael said:


> They're invisible to the naked eye.  Only people above the bullshit and Space Marines can detect their heretical presence.
> 
> That and I was trying to lighten the mood from a potential b'awwwwfest.
> 
> ...


I see.  Think Satori's third eye could spot them then?

And I don't know about anyone else's level of bawww but I'm actually having fun. :33 I've always enjoyed debating, even if the subject is something as trivial as fictional pairings. Varying opinions are always fun and at times extremely amusing.

Touhou >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Warhammer :ho


----------



## Bellville (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm chasing chickens here.



Ngure said:


> Yea. He stated Naruto's feelings and then shoot them down with 469.
> 
> Sakura doesn't love Naruto even after 288 chapters together without Sasuke. Get over it.


Once more failing to see the irony.

It's not out of the question that Sasuke may have romantic inclinations toward Sakura, but considering the complete lack of evidence to _support_ that idea is what puts SS on a similar level to NS, and it's what make LOLing at the 'troll' for NS look so hypocritical.



Ngure said:


> Well, not really. She want to kill him because she loves him. And honestly if she does join him, she is doing it to see him evil with her own eyes and then to kill him if necessary.


There is nothing to indicate that she's going just to "see it for herself", that is what the fandom is hoping for. Same with killing him _if_ necessary. It's clear Sakura thinks it IS necessary considering what a danger he is.



> Trolling is a weird word that is thrown around quite a lot. I tend to think it's a more serious thing. Like people say NH was trolled because Naruto didn't answer. Well, not yet anyways. That isn't really a troll, but more like leaving it for another time.


I have gotten so sick of seeing any variation of the word "troll" these past few weeks. ugh. <_<


/nothing relevant to add here



> SasuSaku....I guess the worse we have had is the waiting and 'almost' situation where they almost meet. Now that they have, it makes it ten times more likely that SS will get trolled. I don't want it to, obviously. I hope if it is trolled, it's kinda in the NH way not the SK way.


I find it kind of funny that Sakura giving up on Sasuke's redemption is not considered a slap in the face, since I recall seeing plenty of people proclaiming this manga is not about 'giving up'. Wouldn't call it a troll though, considering that was all from the fandom and not an apparent manga theme.





> Wait. wha? You mean to say that I made it sound like Sasuke is more important to Sakura then Naruto when the author said the same damn thing?


Romantic love is not the greatest/most powerful/lovely love of all you know.



Ngure said:


> She LOVES Sasuke. She wants to PROTECT Naruto.
> 
> She wants to kill Sasuke because she wants Naruto safe and the village safe. But above all those she wants to save *Sasuke* from becoming evil. And if that mean killing him, she is willing to do it.
> 
> ...


You are seriously downplaying the importance of all that is not loving Sasuke here. Wow. And hey, maybe *everything* she loves is most important to her. She wants to protect the village she loves, the people she loves, Naruto, the Sasuke she fell for.

And again with the 'seeing it for herself': Fandom dreams, not manga implication.


Ngure said:


> Okay. But Sakura not only doesn't love Naruto, but is in love with someone else.
> 
> So...SasuSaku  > NaruSaku by far.



pffft. SS is in no way _greater than_ NS. NS is confirmed unrequited while SS is not but can be induced to be unrequited as well. That's the only way SS is > NS in any sense. 

I'm not considering whatever that statement was a response to, but that little inequality really jumped out at me.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

Bellville said:


> There is nothing to indicate that she's going just to "see it for herself", that is what the fandom is hoping for. Same with killing him _if_ necessary. It's clear Sakura thinks it IS necessary considering what a danger he is.


Rep for this part.  For being full of truth as well the exact same thing I was thinking and wanted to say but got lazy and didn't bother to.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Okay. But Sakura not only doesn't love Naruto, but is in love with someone else.
> 
> So...SasuSaku  > NaruSaku by far.



Forget about Sasuke for just a minute, just where in the manga does it imply or directly state that Sakura does NOT love Naruto. You make it seem so cut & dry when it clearly isn't. Sasuke abandoned Sakura a long time ago and does not give a shit about her. This includes her happiness, safety, comforts, needs, etc. He simply doesn't give a shit about any of those things. Naruto on the other hand has always been supportive and kind towards Sakura and encouraged her even when she felt like giving up (she said so herself). He has always catered to her basic needs and has always been her "rock"/support system and she *knows it*. Naruto and Sakura still have a relationship (even though there is tension currently between them). Sasuke and Sakura's relationship on the other hand is currently nonexistent and has been for years now. There is nothing BETWEEN them, and there never was (even back in part 1 it was always Sakura>>>>>>>Sasuke).


----------



## osricpearl (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> _Almost stabbing < actually stabbing and about to kill_
> 
> If you're saying Sakura and Karin are the same to Sasuke....



It's called attempted murder. You can go to jail for a very long time for that. it's only marginally better than murder because it was stopped before it could be carried through...
Which is probably what will happen with Karin if she survives this. 

And what could be the argument then? That it wasn't so bad, after all, since he did stab her but she didn't actually die? How far 


Second, actually, yeah, it could be argued that he felt the same about the both of them. The way he treated Karin and Sakura parallel perfectly, especially with the flashback. 

Note, the only time he ever thought of Sakura - ever- was during the Killer Bee fight after looking at Karin. And even then, he got the outfit wrong.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

Louchan said:


> I see.  Think Satori's third eye could spot them then?
> 
> And I don't know about anyone else's level of bawww but I'm actually having fun. :33 I've always enjoyed debating, even if the subject is something as trivial as fictional pairings. Varying opinions are always fun and at times extremely amusing.
> 
> Touhou >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Warhammer :ho



Third eyes are applicable. 

I don't like to b'awwww because I'm not a weeaboo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  As a matter of fact, most of the time the Japanese piss me off.  They make these contrived stories and drive people insane.

Guess the only problem is that Naruto hasn't responded to anything that doesn't involve the Sauce, which is honestly not very much like a teenage boy.  But...this is a manga...a *fictional manga* where characters *do not exist*.  Once our Aryan boy wonder (yes I said it...blond hair/blue eyes anyone? [btw I'm German and blond/blue eyed so yeah...]) opens his gob about Sakura and Hinata this nonsense can end.

And Lou...

40K will fuck your lolis over and over...



> Naruto on the other hand has always been supportive and kind



Whoop dee doo...Naruto's been that way to everyone.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 11, 2010)

Louchan said:


> NaruKaru >>>> NaruKari



Meh,NaruKarui is more canon but Karin is smexier than Karui 



Louchan said:


> We need a picture like this, but with more girls.  Including Karin and Karui.



First Shippuuden Movie girl 

Okay we are same at here,NaruKari and NaruSamui will troll this manga


----------



## Bellville (Feb 11, 2010)

@Mael: What? Characters don't exist?


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

Bellville said:


> @Mael: What? Characters don't exist?



I know, right?!?  I felt cheated the first time I realized that too. 

But now I laugh at everyone who'd treat them as real.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2010)

Bellville said:


> @Mael: What? Characters don't exist?



wait, you mean naruto, sasuke............... unlike shion and other filler characters exist in the real world? :amazed

i think the right term is fanfiction.


Mael said:


> I know, right?!?  I felt cheated the first time I realized that too.
> 
> But now I laugh at everyone who'd treat them as real.



but the fuuma clan exists


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

Mael said:


> Third eyes are applicable.


Yay! 



Mael said:


> I don't like to b'awwww because I'm not a weeaboo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  As a matter of fact, most of the time the Japanese piss me off.  They make these contrived stories and drive people insane.


I... see. 



Mael said:


> Guess the only problem is that Naruto hasn't responded to anything that doesn't involve the Sauce, which is honestly not very much like a teenage boy.  But...this is a manga...a *fictional manga* where characters *do not exist*.  Once our Aryan boy wonder (yes I said it...blond hair/blue eyes anyone? [btw I'm German and blond/blue eyed so yeah...]) opens his gob about Sakura and Hinata this nonsense can end.


Word. 



Mael said:


> And Lou...


HOLY SHIT, YOU USED MY ACTUAL NAME FOR ONCE!! 



Mael said:


> 40K will fuck your lolis over and over...


I feel like we've been through this before... 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THstfpHAGzQ[/YOUTUBE]

... BUT REGARDLESS OF THAT, GO PEW PEW LASERS!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> Saunion isn't bawing by laughing at what's obvious. As a NaruSaku hater, I'm going to really enjoy when it bites those early celebrating anti's in the ass.



It?s funny. Saunion says SasuSaku and NaruHina fans are obsessed with always bringing up NaruSaku, when it is you the one obsessed with always mentioning how "Anti-NaruSaku never gets it" or "Anti-NaruSaku must improve the arguments they use" etc etc etc. 

Why is that Izzy? Why are you going to enjoy so much the moment Anti-NaruSaku fans get proven wrong?

Would it be because you?re still butthurt that you were kicked out by Anti-NaruSaku a year ago? Don?t you think it is time to move on?

Because the only one bawing about that is you. And you?re making it very obvious.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

@Lou: Sometimes I feel tempted to make love to you...that or at the least give you a sensual body rub. :ho



			
				Sennin said:
			
		

> It´s funny. Saunion says SasuSaku and NaruHina fans are obsessed with always bringing up NaruSaku, when it is you the one obsessed with always mentioning how "Anti-NaruSaku never gets it" or "Anti-NaruSaku must improve the arguments they use" etc etc etc.
> 
> Why is that Izzy? Why are you going to enjoy so much the moment Anti-NaruSaku fans get proven wrong?
> 
> ...



Well when people try to discredit an interview from the *creator*, it screams desperation or delusion, or both.

From a logical standpoint, since Naruto rejected the confession regardless of intent, that doesn't put NS on any higher level than SS.

As a matter of fact, ST >>>>> SS/NS.  That's right...I said it.



Gonna do something about it?


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

Mael said:


> @Lou: Sometimes I feel tempted to make love to you...that or at the least give you a sensual body rub. :ho


And I'm seriously tempted to quote this. 
How's that for acknowledgment?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 11, 2010)

Do you have other judgements to give me Sennin  cos if not I'd like to remind you I had problems in the Anti-NaruSaku for a _reason_  it has nothing to do with getting kicked out when it was the cause I was kicked out. I'm glad actually, cos I don't have to bear any pro-NH/SS garbage in my A-NS any longer. I created the Anti Big 3 FC cos I can't stand pro pairing shit, esp that kind, and if you wanna try putting me in some kind of corner [like that time about Anti-Hinata] cos I don't kiss NH/SS's ass like I do for NS well you're in for a blunder.

I can say that NaruSaku brings up NH/SS in certain ways, but it's less annoying, period, esp when I'm arguing a certain stance. God forbid I comment on Ngure's response to Saunion cos of all people to say 'bawwwwwww' it was fucking ironic.



			
				Mael said:
			
		

> Well when people try to discredit an interview from the *creator*, it screams desperation or delusion, or both.



Congrats, you totally missed the point


----------



## Bellville (Feb 11, 2010)

Mael said:


> I know, right?!?  I felt cheated the first time I realized that too.
> 
> But now I laugh at everyone who'd treat them as real.



oh now I get what you meant.

I misunderstood your original statement.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Yea. He stated Naruto's feelings and then shoot them down with 469.
> 
> *Sakura doesn't love Naruto even after 288 chapters together without Sasuke. Get over it.*



The irony. If you haven't realized, Sasuke is a genocidal maniac who doesn't give two shits about anybody or anything other than himself and revenge. Even before then, he never showed any interest in anyone or their romantic advances. Not Karin, not Ino, and not Sakura. Hell, he's tried to kill two of them already. That stated, maybe you should follow your own advice.


----------



## Angel (Feb 11, 2010)

Mael said:


> @Lou: Sometimes I feel tempted to make love to you...that or at the least give you a sensual body rub. :ho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mael  Flirting are we? 

The thing with NaruSaku is that, in some twisted logic, NS>>SS because Sasuke doesn't "love" Sakura, but Naruto "loves" Sakura.. But, what about Sakura's feelings in all of this? It seems to be forgotten that Sakura "loves" Sasuke. If it wasn't obvious that Sakura's confession to Naruto was bullshit, then, I don't know what more to say to those who continue to deny the obvious. And if hearing it from the author himself doesn't register, then 

As far as SS is concerned, the intent of Sakura's actions towards Sasuke have yet to be confirmed by Sakura herself, so I can see why it's still debatable. But if , , , ,  isn't enough to explain why she's doing what she's doing, then I'm sure as hell not going to attempt to argue with denial.


----------



## Bellville (Feb 11, 2010)

^lol.


I love how Happiness is only obtained through Romance. There's more to life than that, folks.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, d'uh! :ho What's the point in bringing Sasuke home if Sakura isn't free to screw!?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2010)

Sasu- pairings often twist Sasuke's feelings and character into something it isn't, or ignore certain aspects completely. Take this thread for example, where the fact that he is an evil, genocidal maniac was totally ignored very early on. The fact that he is totally apathetic towards romance is also ignored and warped into him having secret romantic interest for the other character, and his killing intent is twisted into "not that bad", because he didn't succeed. Sasuke possesses both a toxic presence and personality, and whomever he's paired with just seems to suffer character-wise. Heck, many characters that have interacted with him seem to suffer, although there are that have avoided such a misfortune. As Sasuke has always been, any kind of romance has always seemed OOC. Some seem to want him to be this Casanova that he will never simply be.


----------



## Bellville (Feb 11, 2010)

Sasuke has spent his whole subconscious life wanting to screw chicks. How dare anybody leave him unfulfilled?


----------



## Lovely (Feb 11, 2010)

I say wait for the next chapter before we get into serious pairing debates.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 11, 2010)

Bellville said:


> ^lol.
> 
> 
> I love how Happiness is only obtained through Romance. There's more to life than that, folks.



True dat  

Especially in this a shonen manga in which friendship and brotherhood trump romance everytime, romantic love isn't the most powerful either, bringing it back to pairing clusterfuck Sakura caring more about Naruto than Sasuke doesn't mean she is oh so in love with him, it means he is a precious person to her and someone who has always been kind/supportive to her, Sasuke has done nothing but cause them pain(Albeit unintentional) these last 3 years and as far as she knows he could trigger a world war(Failed reasoning by Shika but whatever) so even if she is in love with him she needs to do what she thinks is right, and that is to kill him, to stop the boy she loves from falling further into darkness, to protect her village, family and friends... even though she was still unbelievably stupid in the way she went about it.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

B-but...  If Sakura ends up with someone else, Sasuke will be all alone! Because you know... to not have a romantic interest and instead just a bunch of really great friends who care for you more than anything isn't worth shit!!


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 11, 2010)

OK children, NS > SS has nothing essentially to do with suki arrows or what we already know. It has to do with the most mutuality and emotional pavement, is that clear enough ? Since Sasuke _doesn't give a shit_, and Sakura has _given up on Sasuke_, NS > SS, capeesh?

Hope that clears something for those who refuse to see what I meant.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> OK children, NS > SS has nothing essentially to do with suki arrows or what we already know. It has to do with the most mutuality and emotional pavement, is that clear enough ? Since Sasuke _doesn't give a shit_, and Sakura has _given up on Sasuke_, NS > SS, capeesh?
> 
> Hope that clears something for those who refuse to see what I meant.


But SN >>>> all other pairings, amirite, Izzy?


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 11, 2010)

Louchan said:


> B-but...  If Sakura ends up with someone else, Sasuke will be all alone! Because you know... to not have a romantic interest and instead just a bunch of really great friends who care for you more than anything isn't worth shit!!



I don't think Sasuke would ever have a bunch of great friends, the way I see it if he goes back to the "good side" his only great friends will be Naruto, Kakashi, Sakura(Platonic or Romantic) and maybe MAYBE depending on what happens next Jugo, Sui and Karin(Platonic or Romantic).


Romantic relationships for Sasuke are kinda unlikely though... even though I ship'em


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

llkhi said:


> And that is why you'll never understand. To fucking envious of a fictional character thats better in everyway except personality which is ironically his biggest trait in this manga.


Go back to being banned, Jizz.


----------



## Bellville (Feb 11, 2010)

llkhi said:


> No, it's just Sasuke's the most hated thing in fiction and people love to see him act like a douche so they can use that excuse to undermine all his flaws in a roundabout manner.
> 
> Hell that Naruto harem picture shows me what people truly think about Sasuke, there jealous and they want Naruto to get what Sasuke has and be their lord and savior.



lol _clearly_ that's what it comes down to.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 11, 2010)

Louchan said:


> But SN >>>> all other pairings, amirite, Izzy?



Wrong  SasuSasu > all other pairings.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

Bellville said:


> lol _clearly_ that's what it comes down to.


And here I thought that harem picture was simply supposed to be funny.  Never would I have guessed it carried such a deep message!


----------



## Bellville (Feb 11, 2010)

Louchan said:


> But SN >>>> all other pairings, amirite, Izzy?



But they're all so bad now... 

Naruto is good for Sasuke, but Sasuke's influence on Naruto is far from being sunshine and daisies.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> Wrong  SasuSasu > all other pairings.


I never thought I'd hear you say something like that!


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't think SasuNaru is the greatest pairing  not yet at least. Cos I don't live on a pairing tree.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 11, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> Wrong  SasuSasu > all other pairings.



Always thought SasuRevenge was the best and most canon pairing, what has it been 9, 10 years since it started ?


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> I don't think SasuNaru is the greatest pairing  not yet at least. Cos I don't live on a pairing tree.


I thought you did. 
Then which one is!?  Except for SasuSasu then.



Chaelius said:


> Always thought SasuRevenge was the best and most canon pairing, what has it been 9, 10 years since it started ?


It's even more canon than NaruRamen. 
... In fact, NaruRamen has lacked an awful lot of screentime lately.


----------



## Bellville (Feb 11, 2010)

Louchan said:


> It's even more canon than NaruRamen.
> ... In fact, NaruRamen has lacked an awful lot of screentime lately.


Naruto's thirsts for a certain kind of Saucekay.

Nothing will satisfy him until he gets what he wants.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL Jizz. 



Louchan said:


> And I'm seriously tempted to quote this.
> How's that for acknowledgment?



Completely acceptable.

What would you like first, m'lady?  The making love to you, or the sensual rubdown? :ho

@izzy: Again, miss or don't miss, I barely care.  I was just trying to make conversation with Sennin.



Bellville said:


> oh now I get what you meant.
> 
> I misunderstood your original statement.



You did?  Man...I need to be more blunt with my hatred of weeaboo attitudes.



Angel said:


> Mael  Flirting are we?
> 
> The thing with NaruSaku is that, in some twisted logic, NS>>SS because Sasuke doesn't "love" Sakura, but Naruto "loves" Sakura.. But, what about Sakura's feelings in all of this? It seems to be forgotten that Sakura "loves" Sasuke. If it wasn't obvious that Sakura's confession to Naruto was bullshit, then, I don't know what more to say to those who continue to deny the obvious. And if hearing it from the author himself doesn't register, then
> 
> As far as SS is concerned, the intent of Sakura's actions towards Sasuke have yet to be confirmed by Sakura herself, so I can see why it's still debatable. But if , , , ,  isn't enough to explain why she's doing what she's doing, then I'm sure as hell not going to attempt to argue with denial.



Caught me red-handed, Angel. 

All I've gotta say fellas, is that I'm betting the next 5-10 chapters will provide some insight to our speculation, because right now some people are making claims that rival Mahmoud Ahmadinejad's.

Mahmoud: In Iran we do not have SasuSaku like in your country.  In Iran we do not have this phenomenon, I don't know who has told you we have it.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 11, 2010)

Bellville said:


> Naruto's thirsts for a certain kind of Saucekay.
> 
> Nothing will satisfy him until he gets what he wants.



I was gonna say that  well something similar  


Ramen tastes bland without the Sauce, Ramen!SasuNaru(And by this I mean Sasuke covered in ramen noodles) with a side of angry vengeful...lust() would be top pairing. :33


----------



## Bellville (Feb 11, 2010)

Mael said:


> You did?  Man...I need to be more blunt with my hatred of weeaboo attitudes.


It was just the word choice that threw me off. The characters exist, they're just not _real people_.


*slowpoke*


----------



## Hitt (Feb 11, 2010)

And now, I enter the fray.  I am a masochist at heart, I guess.

If any pairing is in danger of some shenanigans right now (I am NOT saying that damn overused, abused, and MISused T word), it's SasuSaku.  It'll be really hard to ship that thing if Sasuke is penetrating Sakura the...um...wrong way, through the chest.  And from what we've just seen, he's far from past doing anything like that.  Again, Sakura better observe her surroundings better, and note the girl on the ground from which can be derived that Sasuke is the culprit.  You can easily be next, girl.

Surely an interesting relationship, one of which both parties try to kill each other, eh?  

With this latest spat, I think a reasonable consensus can be reached that Kishi has specifically planned things so that ALL of the "Big 3" have had major doubts planted on them in some way.  He IS playing the pairing card, because this manga suffers from shipping wankery not seen since ...well.  Bleach.  Expect this tomfoolery to continue until Kishi has enough of it and destroys the other two with a single event.

Oh, and one more thing.  I like Madara pairings over all.  Why?

Well, any pairing has Mada- in it.  Which is really similar to "Muda"  Since he's only interested in himself, we can conclude that the only canon pairing is *MudaMuda*! 

That's right.  You get the infamous Dio chant.  Even BETTER, mudada means something along the lines of "useless!".  All the better!


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Feb 11, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Sasu- pairings often twist Sasuke's feelings and character into something it isn't, or ignore certain aspects completely. Take this thread for example, where the fact that he is an evil, genocidal maniac was totally ignored very early on. The fact that he is totally apathetic towards romance is also ignored and warped into him having secret romantic interest for the other character, and his killing intent is twisted into "not that bad", because he didn't succeed. Sasuke possesses both a toxic presence and personality, and whomever he's paired with just seems to suffer character-wise. Heck, many characters that have interacted with him seem to suffer, although there are that have avoided such a misfortune. As Sasuke has always been, any kind of romance has always seemed OOC. Some seem to want him to be this Casanova that he will never simply be.



THREAD.//  Any potential Sasuke pairing makes me want to vomit, especially after this chapter. The scumbag was about to kill off a girl who loves him and who has helped him for so long, in cold blood.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> THREAD.//  Any potential Sasuke pairing makes me want to vomit, especially after this chapter. The scumbag was about to kill off a girl who loves him and has helped him for so long, in cold blood.



Call in them Spess Mehrens...we've got ourselves a purge to commence!


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, this got entertaining pretty fast.


----------



## Hitt (Feb 11, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Well, this got entertaining pretty fast.



Most posts in the forum by far.  It never fails.

This manga will turn shoujou/shoenen-ai soon enough.  Only a lot less sex...much like most mangas of this type, sex is virtually nonexistent.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Well, this got entertaining pretty fast.



Gabz, this is a pairing thread.

Obvious is obvious. 

@Hitt: We need seinen mentality, like Fist of the North Star or Hellsing.


----------



## Deana (Feb 11, 2010)

With that flashback, Kishi turned Sasuke/Karin into exactly what most haters pretend or imagine Sasuke/Sakura to be.  Was it purposely done?  I can believe it was because it's too perfect not to be and he obviously listens to the fans.  He reads fan letters and I figure one or two overachievers has sent him letters about some pairings he have hinted at sucking.  

That's even more hilarious right there if it is the truth. 

He might have did this at random, though, which is oblivious genius.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 11, 2010)

Hitt said:


> Most posts in the forum by far.  It never fails.
> 
> This manga *will turn* shoujou/*shoenen-ai soon enough*.  Only a lot less sex...much like most mangas of this type, sex is virtually nonexistent.



You mean it wasn't one already?


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 11, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> Forget about Sasuke for just a minute, just where in the manga does it imply or directly state that Sakura does NOT love Naruto. You make it seem so cut & dry when it clearly isn't. Sasuke abandoned Sakura a long time ago and does not give a shit about her. This includes her happiness, safety, comforts, needs, etc. He simply doesn't give a shit about any of those things. Naruto on the other hand has always been supportive and kind towards Sakura and encouraged her even when she felt like giving up (she said so herself). He has always catered to her basic needs and has always been her "rock"/support system and she *knows it*. Naruto and Sakura still have a relationship (even though there is tension currently between them). Sasuke and Sakura's relationship on the other hand is currently nonexistent and has been for years now. There is nothing BETWEEN them, and there never was (even back in part 1 it was always Sakura>>>>>>>Sasuke).



So your defense is one big logical fallacy. "Prove it isn't!"
Hate to tlel you, but being friends with a girl doesn't mean she'll fall for you. And then Kishimoto kinda confirmed Sakura loves Sasuke, not Naruto


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Feb 11, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> So your defense is one big logical fallacy. "Prove it isn't!"
> Hate to tlel you, but being friends with a girl doesn't mean she'll fall for you. And then Kishimoto kinda confirmed Sakura loves Sasuke, not Naruto



Yep, cuz we both know that a woman can NEVER love two guys and be conflicted simultaneously. You're absolutely right, Sakura loves Sasuke (a guy who used to ignore her, treat her like shit, make her feel bad about herself and in the end abandoned her) and she absolutely does NOT love Naruto (a guy who has always been there for her when she needed it the most, especially during her darkest hours). Feelings are oh so cut & dry, black & white, aren't they?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 11, 2010)

Louchan said:


> But Sasuke doesn't love Sakura and Naruto does.  What does that equal then?





izzyisozaki said:


> OK children, NS > SS has nothing essentially to do with suki arrows or what we already know. It has to do with the most mutuality and emotional pavement, is that clear enough ? Since Sasuke _doesn't give a shit_, and Sakura has _given up on Sasuke_, NS > SS, capeesh?
> 
> Hope that clears something for those who refuse to see what I meant.



Uh....let's see. Hinata loves Naruto. Naruto loves Sakura. Sakura loves Sasuke. Sasuke....has never clarified or stated his feelings for anyone but saying Naruto is his brother.

So I guess:

NaruHina: 
Hinata loves Naruto
Naruto loves Sakura, but 469 happened and could have changed that. (One-sided pairing with a huge obstacle to overcome.)
In order for it to happen: Naruto needs to fall out of love with Sakura and fall in love with Hinata. (One character's feelings must be dropped and then developed to love for someone else)

NaruSaku: 
Naruto loves Sakura, but 469 happened and could have changed that. 
Sakura loves Sasuke, and has been for 301 chapters consecutively. 
(One-sided pairing with a huge obstacle to over come)
In order for it to happen: Sakura needs to forget Sasuke and fall out of love with him. Then she needs to try and convince Naruto she loves him for real this time.(One character's feelings must be dropped and then developed to love for someone else. This character must also convince the other that she means it and he isn't just second best.)

SasuSaku:
Sakura loves Sasuke, and has been for 301 chapters consecutively. 
Sasuke has never clarified what he feels for Sakura or what she is to him.
(One-sided pairing with a small obstacle to over come)
In order for it to happen: Sasuke must clarify what she is to him and fall in love with her. (One character's feelings must be developed/shown as love)

That's why I think SasuSaku is in the best position right now. No one has to drop their feelings in it, but just develop them.



izzyisozaki said:


> SAKURA HAS GIVEN UP ON SASUKE. That's why she's going to kill him if something doesn't change her mind.



The concept Kishi was trying to portray is not THAT difficult to understand, Izzy. 

She doesn't want to kill him out of malice or hate. From what she knows he is evil and unreedable much like Itachi. She wants to kill him to stop him from becoming like Itachi.

It's not that hard to understand. 


Bellville said:


> *It's not out of the question that Sasuke may have romantic inclinations toward Sakura, but considering the complete lack of evidence to support that idea* is what puts SS on a similar level to NS, and it's what make LOLing at the 'troll' for NS look so hypocritical.



There is evidence but all of it is ignored by ASS. 



> There is nothing to indicate that she's going just to "see it for herself", that is what the fandom is hoping for. Same with killing him _if_ necessary. It's clear Sakura thinks it IS necessary considering what a danger he is.



Sakura as a person is not the type to take a jump without considering a plan. She will no doubt want proof of Sasuke being evil. Whether that be as small as him yelling at her, or large as killing some in front of her. She isn't just going to take Kumo nins word for it.



> I have gotten so sick of seeing any variation of the word "troll" these past few weeks. ugh. <_<



ARG. Mee too. 



> I find it kind of funny that Sakura giving up on Sasuke's redemption is not considered a slap in the face, since I recall seeing plenty of people proclaiming this manga is not about 'giving up'. Wouldn't call it a troll though, considering that was all from the fandom and not an apparent manga theme.



Again, she is acting realistically. She understands that if Sasuke really is evil and in the Atkasuki, then there may be no way to redeem him. It's not her giving up per se, but understanding as an adult that sometimes things are not all fluffy puppies and rainbows. She knows now that things won't ever go back to the way they were and she wants to face the world with her eyes open and not blinded by what she WANTS but rather act on what she sees.

Naruto is still a hopeless believer that Sasuke can not do anything wrong or so far that he won't come back to Team 7. Sakura has accepted that he can and has made a plan to resolve it.



> Romantic love is not the greatest/most powerful/lovely love of all you know.


Yes and no. Romantic love is different then the other types of love because it involves us biologically fighting for mates. When a romantic love is in danger or lost it hurts more because of the attachments you make while mating.

You love your sister. You would protect her and possibly die for her because you grew up with her and have emotional attachments to her. But if she dies, you mourn a sibling. A sibling can never mean quite as much to you as a mate.

You love your mate. You would protect her and die for her without any question (assuming your love is in fact love and thus powerful) because she is the one you plan to create offspring with and further your genes through the world. You have a sexual connection to her, and sex is a very personally an trusting thing. If your mate dies you are not only mourning a person you loved but also the one you had chose to procreate with and share the experience of raising offspring with.

So you can see how it differs. /random biology rant



> You are seriously downplaying the importance of all that is not loving Sasuke here. Wow. And hey, maybe *everything* she loves is most important to her. She wants to protect the village she loves, the people she loves, Naruto, the Sasuke she fell for.



No, I'm not. I know how important Konoha is to her. I know how important Naruto is to her. But Sasuke means more then those. You can't have more then one thing you love the most it is psychologically impossible. One will always mean more. Everything precious to her can't be lumped into a group but has to be viewed separately. Sakura herself said that "Even if I have friends(like Ino) and family(Team 7 and her parents I would put here), without you(Sasuke) I will feel alone." She already stated that he is above all else.

Konoha < Team 7 < Naruto < Sasuke



LovelyComplex said:


> I say wait for the next chapter before we get into serious pairing debates.



Me too. This arguing is going no where. 



gabzilla said:


> Well, this got entertaining pretty fast.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 11, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> Yep, cuz we both know that a woman can NEVER love two guys and be conflicted simultaneously. You're absolutely right, Sakura loves Sasuke (a guy who used to ignore her, treat her like shit, make her feel bad about herself and in the end abandoned her) and she absolutely does NOT love Naruto (a guy who has always been there for her when she needed it the most). Feelings are oh so cut & dry, black & white, aren't they?



They are when spoken by the author himself, Sakura loves Naruto but she is in love with Sasuke, two different types of love and I would even dare say that her love for Naruto and the village is more important than her romantic love for Sasuke at the moment(Even though Kishi said otherwise but if you wanna call in on benefit of the doubt), but it is quite clear that she is not in love with Naruto and she is not conflicted since she made this plan ever since she left Konoha, maybe Kishimoto will develop it to love, I won't fucking like it but this isn't my story so I'll just have to accept it but she is not in love with Naruto now(Repeated a 3rd time for justice), as for Kishi saying Naruto was "close" the word for close was meant as in proximity not affection(as in "Sasuke is far away but you're right here..." lovely words indeed)


Srs mode off


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 11, 2010)

@Mael- Sennin was talking to me, and I said the part about the interview, so you indirectly called me delusional and what not  if you don't give a shit it I don't really care, you're still posting here and I'll respond. Anyone is capable of manipulating interviews, and it didn't even hold in that case since we already know she doesn't love Naruto romantically. Only NaruSaku has problems with that, but it doesn't mean SasuSaku isn't shit compared on a romantic base.



Chaelius said:


> Always thought SasuRevenge was the best and most canon pairing, what has it been 9, 10 years since it started ?



SasuRevenge is just an aspect of SasuSasu.



Louchan said:


> I thought you did.
> Then which one is!?  Except for SasuSasu then.



For me SasuNaru just has the greatest potential that I like. The greatest pairing is probably GaiLee


----------



## The Duchess (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Yea. He stated Naruto's feelings and then shoot them down with 469.


Who's "he"? Sai?

I don't remember Sai shooting down Naruto's feelings in 469. 



> Sakura doesn't love Naruto even after 288 chapters together without Sasuke. Get over it.


Oh my God lol.

Sasuke doesn't love Sakura. Get over it.

This kind of arrogance just shows that SS was never the "nicest" fandom. It was the most quiet fandom until it has something to go on (aka, a blow to the opposite pairing). Then it ain't so nice anymore.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Feb 11, 2010)

Chaelius said:


> but she is not in love with Naruto now(Repeated a 3rd time for justice), as for Kishi saying Naruto was "close" the word for close was meant as in proximity not affection(as in "Sasuke is far away but you're right here..." lovely words indeed)



I never claimed that she was *completely* IN love with him (read my other post), but she sure as hell was showing signs of getting there. As for the interview, that was SO ambiguous that it's hard to tell just what the hell Kishi exactly meant when he said Naruto is "close". It could be either of the folowing - Naruto is close to Sakura's heart, Naruto is close to "winning" Sakura's heart, or (like you said) Naruto is close in proximity but she loves Sasuke.


----------



## kulgan18 (Feb 11, 2010)

So if you admit sakura loves naruto in a non romantic way, what the hell is there more to discuss?.
Wouldnt that fall away from the pairing spectrum?.

Is like saying naruto loves sasuke, and sasuke may have some brotherly feelings for naruto therefore, narusasu ? . Or itachixsasuke, kakashixnaruto. etc.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 11, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> I never claimed that she was *completely* IN love with him (read my other post), but she sure as hell was showing signs of getting there. As for the interview, that was SO ambiguous that it's hard to tell just what the hell Kishi exactly meant when he said Naruto is "close". It could be either of the folowing - Naruto is close to Sakura's heart, Naruto is close to "winning" Sakura's heart, or (like you said) Naruto is close in proximity but she loves Sasuke.



The word used meants close in proximity, there a couple of words that can mean "close" in a few different ways in Japanese but the one Kishi used refered to distance as in "The post office is close to my house", Mara translated that but I don't feel like going through pages and pages to find the translation <_<


They have a base as friendship to possibly develop romance in the future( D: ) but she was not "getting there" either as if underestimating Naruto's intelligence and growth coupled with a fake confession aimed at manipulating his emotions wasn't enough, we'll see what Kishi does in the future but what he has done so far only shows that they have grown as close friends that have a "hard time" to connect on stuff not relating to Sasuke and when they disagreed on the "Sasuke subject"(Naruto naively believes Sasuke will be back to T7 and Konoha without a problem, whilst Sakura has a more realistic approach and sees the problem for what it is) everything went to shite.


Sakura does not love Naruto in a romantic way, we both agree on that point and we apparently won't agree on the others so let's leave it at that.


I shouldn't get into these arguments


----------



## Kiki (Feb 11, 2010)

Missy said:


> Who's "he"? Sai?
> 
> I don't remember Sai shooting down Naruto's feelings in 469.


Sorry I meant the author. :33



> Oh my God lol.
> 
> Sasuke doesn't love Sakura. Get over it.
> 
> This kind of arrogance just shows that SS was never the "nicest" fandom. It was the most quiet fandom until it has something to go on (aka, a blow to the opposite pairing). Then it ain't so nice anymore.


Nice? How am I being anything but nice? I'm not insulting you. I'm just saying something relativily on the line of being mean. Like the rest of the fandoms do. 

No seriously I didn't mean to offend you. It's just kinda annoying at this point that people think Sakura will fall for Naruto. Eventually.


----------



## Bellville (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> That's why I think SasuSaku is in the best position right now. No one has to drop their feelings in it, but just develop them.


:rofl



> The concept Kishi was trying to portray is not THAT difficult to understand, Izzy.
> 
> She doesn't want to kill him out of malice or hate. From what she knows he is evil and unreedable much like Itachi. She wants to kill him to stop him from becoming like Itachi.
> 
> It's not that hard to understand.


It's clear she is giving up the hope of his redemption. You're admitting this, but refusing to call it what Izzy and most others are.

A rose is a rose is a rose.



> There is evidence but all of it is ignored by ASS.


Flaky evidence with lots of clever speculation does not make a strong argument! It's taken into consideration, yet the only thing that can be made certain is that he cares for her as a friend and teammate.



> Sakura as a person is not the type to take a jump without considering a plan. She will no doubt want proof of Sasuke being evil. Whether that be as small as him yelling at her, or large as killing some in front of her. She isn't just going to take Kumo nins word for it.


Maybe you missed the most recent arc...



> Again, she is acting realistically. She understands that if Sasuke really is evil and in the Atkasuki, *then there may be no way to redeem him*. It's not her giving up per se, but *understanding as an adult that sometimes things are not all fluffy puppies and rainbows*. She knows now that* things won't ever go back to the way they were and she wants to face the world with her eyes open and not blinded by what she WANTS but rather act on what she sees*.


Okay. Giving up the things you want for the things you need, understanding things won't always go your way, accepting that things are out of your hands...

So... giving up.

It's not hard. Say it with me. She. is. giving. up.



> Naruto is still a hopeless believer that Sasuke can not do anything wrong or so far that he won't come back to Team 7. Sakura has accepted that he can and has made a plan to resolve it.


Naruto's been contemplating what is changing with Sasuke for a while now. Naruto is more adamant than Sakura when it comes to understanding all sides before making a move. Sakura's jumping in with a vague plan of how to handle things.

Both have realized what Sasuke is doing is wrong. They are taking different approaches to the situation, neither one is necessarily 'right'.



> Yes and no. Romantic love is different then the other types of love because it involves us biologically fighting for mates. When a romantic love is in danger or lost it hurts more because of the attachments you make while mating.
> 
> You love your sister. You would protect her and possibly die for her because you grew up with her and have emotional attachments to her. But if she dies, you mourn a sibling. A sibling can never mean quite as much to you as a mate.
> 
> ...


I can see that this is irrelevant to a manga that has shown the most powerful bonds are familial/platonic.



> No, I'm not. I know how important Konoha is to her. I know how important Naruto is to her. But Sasuke means more then those. You can't have more then one thing you love the most it is psychologically impossible. One will always mean more. Everything precious to her can't be lumped into a group but has to be viewed separately. Sakura herself said that "Even if I have friends(like Ino) and family(Team 7 and her parents I would put here), without you(Sasuke) I will feel alone." She already stated that he is above all else.
> 
> Konoha < Team 7 < Naruto < Sasuke


Oh god. Not this psychology crap again. And she stated that when she was twelve and ready to leave the village just to be his little lap dog. She's gotten her priorities straight since then. 

Konoha, world peace > Sasuke.


----------



## The Duchess (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Sorry I meant the author. :33


...Kishi didn't shoot down Naruto's feelings, either. 



> Nice? How am I being anything but nice? *I'm not insulting you. *I'm just saying something relativily on the line of being mean. Like the rest of the fandoms do.


It's kinda rude to tell people to "get over" something when the situation is just so ironic. :33



> No seriously I didn't mean to offend you. It's just kinda annoying at this point that people think Sakura will fall for Naruto. Eventually.


Ngure, it's fun talking to you when we're talking about anything that has nothing to do with Naruto pairings, but it's hard to play nice when these kind of comments get thrown around.

As for being annoying, it's the exact same situation as Sasuke falling for Sakura eventually. In fact, hasn't that been SS's main point this entire time? "He might not love her NOW, but he WILL!"



Bellville said:


> I can see that this is irrelevant to a manga that has shown the most powerful bonds are familial/platonic.


So SasuNaru and NaruSaku should be the most important bonds in the manga since the nature of the relationships are so _sibling_-like. 

Wait, no no no no!


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Uh....let's see. Hinata loves Naruto. Naruto loves Sakura. Sakura loves Sasuke. Sasuke....has never clarified or stated his feelings for anyone but saying Naruto is his brother.



Sasuke has _never_ claimed to see Naruto as a brother, and has even vehemently denied it. He said Naruto was his closest friend and admitted they were connected emotionally to cause him pain of loneliness.



> The concept Kishi was trying to portray is not THAT difficult to understand, Izzy.
> 
> She doesn't want to kill him out of malice or hate. From what she knows he is evil and unreedable much like Itachi. She wants to kill him to stop him from becoming like Itachi.
> 
> It's not that hard to understand.


Sakura said to Naruto that Sasuke had done nothing but break her heart, it's not _that_ hard to understand 



> There is evidence but all of it is ignored by ASS.


I think you mean what's _overrated_ by SS 



> You love your sister. You would protect her and possibly die for her because you grew up with her and have emotional attachments to her. But if she dies, you mourn a sibling. A sibling can never mean quite as much to you as a mate.


..........this so doesn't apply to any of the male characters in question.



> Konoha < Team 7 < Naruto < Sasuke


Too bad Sakura gives up on Sasuke five times quicker than Naruto ever does :33


----------



## Deana (Feb 11, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> Yep, cuz we both know that a woman can NEVER love two guys and be conflicted simultaneously. You're absolutely right, Sakura loves Sasuke (a guy who used to ignore her, treat her like shit, make her feel bad about herself and in the end abandoned her) and she absolutely does NOT love Naruto (a guy who has always been there for her when she needed it the most, especially during her darkest hours). Feelings are oh so cut & dry, black & white, aren't they?


Yeah, they are pretty cut in dry and black and white in Sakura's case. Sakura loves Naruto (comrade love) but not in the way that she loves Sasuke(I want to have your babies love). That is so simple to figure out . . . a caveman could do it.

In another thing, Naruto ignored her feelings when he slammed down her fake confession in front of others and thus treated her like shit.  He totally sucked in her comfort about Tsunade and Jiraiya but gave her NONE, which she pointed out herself(thus only caring about himself).  I am banking on when she made friends with Naruto in Part I she did not anticipate him being more of a girl than her in this situation with Sasuke in Part II.

She knew early on, what she was getting with Sasuke but still fell for him.  He revealed to her that he was an avenger but I guess she was banking on the fact that once he got through with his avenging, they would have a future.  OMG, how evil of her for still having this sliver of hope for Sasuke when Naruto is so nice and caring.  

When she finds out all the truth about Sasuke, you can bet that sliver will grow. 

Scar: Be prepared!


----------



## Renyou (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> NaruHina:
> Hinata loves Naruto
> Naruto loves Sakura, but 469 happened and could have changed that. (One-sided pairing with a huge obstacle to overcome.)
> *In order for it to happen: Naruto needs to fall out of love with Sakura and fall in love with Hinata. (One character's feelings must be dropped and then developed to love for someone else)*



Naruto's feelings for Sakura have been established since chapter 3 though, and that was 30 chapters before Hinata was even introduced to the manga. There are no indications that he dropped his feelings for her, it's quite the opposite as a matter of fact. The lack of Naruto ----> Hinata development doesn't help either.

I'm not saying it's impossible (especially after 437, that has yet to be adressed), but it's not as simple as you make it sound like.

EDIT: I just noticed you agree it's a huge obstacle. Not a NaruHina fan, I suppose?



> NaruSaku:
> Naruto loves Sakura, but 469 happened and could have changed that.
> Sakura loves Sasuke, and has been for 301 chapters consecutively.
> (One-sided pairing with a huge obstacle to over come)
> *In order for it to happen: Sakura needs to forget Sasuke and fall out of love with him. Then she needs to try and convince Naruto she loves him for real this time.*



Sakura's change of heart wouldn't be completely out of the blue though. There are hints all throughout part II that Sakura is developing feelings for Naruto (If they are romantic or not, it's arguable). I'm not so naive to the point of denying chapter 474, but you can't just ignore the rest in favor of that one chapter either.

The fake confession was messed up and pretty bad for this pairing, but it's too soon to declare it dead. That wouldn't make Naruto just stop having feelings for her, it's gonna require more than that. A direct rejection from Sakura would make it convincing enough (no, 469/470 does not qualify as a rejection).



> (One character's feelings must be dropped and then developed to love for someone else. *This character must also convince the other that she means it and he isn't just second best.*)



This applies to NaruHina aswell. Be careful with double standards.



> SasuSaku:
> Sakura loves Sasuke, and has been for 301 chapters consecutively.
> Sasuke has never clarified what he feels for Sakura or what she is to him.
> *In order for it to happen: Sasuke must clarify what she is to him and fall in love with her. (One character's feelings must be developed/shown as love)
> ...



You have a point. Sasuke is the only one in the Big Three who has no established romantic feelings (he also has the benefit of ambiguous moments with Sakura in Part 1), and Sakura's character has revolved around Sasuke for a good chunk of the manga. But...



> (One-sided pairing with a small obstacle to over come)



This is simply not true. Sasuke needs to go through a ridiculous change of character for SasuSaku to even begin to have a solid basis. He's a dangerous psychopath as of chapter 481, the "grey" Sasuke is officialy gone. Kishi has a long way to go as far as redeeming Sasuke the 'Disney way' goes.

I'm trying not to take any sides and remain as unbiased as possible, so don't take this the wrong way.


----------



## Nic (Feb 11, 2010)

These days it simply seems like all pairing possibilities are simply dying one by one.  I wonder how kishi will explain a pairing in the epilogue if we are to see one.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 11, 2010)

osricpearl said:


> Well, I did say that their chemistry was in the eye of the beholder. Which means that I know that some people didn't see it that way. I mentioned how I saw it, AMtrack agreed, and you didn't see it that way. I love how I'm able to acknowledge different perspectives and you are not.
> 
> But now you'll see now much Sasuke likes Sakura in the next coming chapters. .



. I SAID in my post that Sasuke has chemistry with no one. Stop trying to turn this into a SasuKarin versus SasuSaku debate when I clearly stated in both of my posts that the idea of Sasuke giving a shit about anyone in that way is ridiculous.


And for the record, I only ship Sasuke with male Uchiha.  And I can admit MadaSasu is for the lulz (though it's more likely than SasuKa or SasuSaku at this point).



Nic said:


> These days it simply seems like all pairing possibilities are simply dying one by one.  I wonder how kishi will explain a pairing in the epilogue if we are to see one.



Kishi probably realized that having so much pairing wangst in a series was making it shoujo, so he decided to get rid of it all. Thank God.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

Ahhhh...the debate is so fresh!

It's screaming for spamming!

Man I'd love for Naruto to open his mouth, just this once, and talk about potential pussy.  I mean, this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> No seriously I didn't mean to offend you. It's just kinda annoying at this point that people think Sakura will fall for Naruto. Eventually.



Again. The irony. Ngure, you complain about people ganging up on you, but this is the reason why. You don't seem to realize at all the irony in your statements. To add, they make little to no sense, especially given your preferences. You've done it three times as I have seen in this thread alone. 

SS banks its chances on Sasuke EVENTUALLY falling for Sakura. Do you realize the changes Sasuke would have to go through to even make a relationship with him look in character? And you're annoyed with NS fans' hopes? Seriously, come now.

There is something I need to ask you, but I think it may be a little off-topic.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry ngure, I have to agree with the heretics here.

Things get waaaaaay too blown out of proportion whenever it comes to pairings and something you get involved in.  Cease and desist for right now and just come back when the mood is lighter.

And concerning SS, I'd worry just about Sakura living.  Her dying seems so much more likely than SS right now, and I'm not saying NS seems likely at all.  NS isn't the automatic by-product of the Sauce dying or defecting.  She understands what's the deal with Hinata and Sakura is no bitch.  As much as Kishi produces lulz, I have a modicum of faith in him regulating this nonsense.

Dear Jesus...I'm going back to play Dawn of War II.  The weeaboo must be purged.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 11, 2010)

Bellville said:


> It's clear she is giving up the hope of his redemption. You're admitting this, but refusing to call it what Izzy and most others are.
> 
> A rose is a rose is a rose.


I...don't think she is. Okay here is my thing on it:
I think she is giving up of redeeming Sasuke to the point of having him back on Team 7 and them all happy again. I think she may have a small hope in her heart that the Sasuke she loves is still somewhere behind his cold eyes. But I don't think she has 'given up' as you call it because she still thinks she can save him. Not by bringing him back to Konoha but by stopping his desent into darkness.

So I guess, yes she has given up on his redemption.
But she hasn't given up on him as a person and someone she loves. She actually wants to save him rather then just be bummed about it and give up entirely on him.



> Naruto's been contemplating what is changing with Sasuke for a while now. Naruto is more adamant than Sakura when it comes to understanding all sides before making a move. Sakura's jumping in with a vague plan of how to handle things.
> 
> Both have realized what Sasuke is doing is wrong. They are taking different approaches to the situation, neither one is necessarily 'right'.



Sakura is acting on the only information she has. Naruto was going to tell her but Kakashi stopped him. She is acting in the only way she knows based on what she has heard.

Naruto has heard everything and he still has hope of Sasuke coming back. Not sure if it's stupidity or optimistic, but that's just the way Naruto is. If Sakura had the same information, who's to say she wouldn't agree with Naruto?

Kishi made her unaware of it on purpose to get Sakura to go and confront Sasuke or recently, to join him.


> I can see that this is irrelevant to a manga that has shown the most powerful bonds are familial/platonic.



Sorry. I went on a rant. My thesis paper was about love and different types of it. Ignore that bit. :sweat



> Oh god. Not this psychology crap again. And she stated that when she was twelve and ready to leave the village just to be his little lap dog. She's gotten her priorities straight since then.
> 
> Konoha, world peace > Sasuke.



Psychology isn't crap, and I really didn't mean to bring it into the discussion. 

I just....obviously we believe two different things on the Sasuke vs. Konoha matter, so going back and forth is kinda pointless.



Missy said:


> ...Kishi didn't shoot down Naruto's feelings, either.


Not his feelings. That's not what I meant. I meant he shot NaruSaku as a whole in the foot with 469.  My bad wording. 



> It's kinda rude to tell people to "get over" something when the situation is just so ironic.


 Sorry.  It's not you that needs to get over it, it's the people that keep saying that the confession was real. sorrysorrysorry



> Ngure, it's fun talking to you when we're talking about anything that has nothing to do with Naruto pairings, but it's hard to play nice when these kind of comments get thrown around.



I try to play nice, I really really do. And I know it's hard, visit the HOU. SS is bashed a lot and I try not to get involved. Hell, I'm not perfect. But...I'm trying to play nice I swear. 



> As for being annoying, it's the exact same situation as Sasuke falling for Sakura eventually. In fact, hasn't that been SS's main point this entire time? "He might not love her NOW, but he WILL!"



It's different. NaruSaku has had tons of panel time and interaction. Yet Sakura still doesn't love him. Sasuke and Sakura have been separate until now, so we never got to see development be it positive or negative.



izzyisozaki said:


> Sasuke has _never_ claimed to see Naruto as a brother, and has even vehemently denied it. He said Naruto was his closest friend and admitted they were connected emotionally to cause him pain of loneliness.



My bad. Closest freind. I was thinking about when Naruto said to Itachi that he was a better brother to Sasuke and got confused. 


> I think you mean what's _overrated_ by SS



And underrated by ASS. So it has to fall somewhere in the middle, meaning he could have felt something for her that he didn't for Naruto or Kakashi. She was special in some way. What it was, we are waiting to know.



Renyou said:


> Naruto's feelings for Sakura have been established since chapter 3 though, and that was 30 chapters before Hinata was even introduced to the manga. There are no indications that he dropped his feelings for her, it's quite the opposite as a matter of fact. The lack of Naruto ----> Hinata development doesn't help either.
> 
> I'm not saying it's impossible (especially after 437, that has yet to be adressed), but it's not as simple as you make it sound like.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed you agree it's a huge obstacle. Not a NaruHina fan, I suppose?



No, I'm not a NH shipper.


> Sakura's change of heart wouldn't be completely out of the blue though. There are hints all throughout part II that Sakura is developing feelings for Naruto (If they are romantic or not, it's arguable). I'm not so naive to the point of denying chapter 474, but you can't just ignore the rest in favor of that one chapter either.
> 
> The fake confession was messed up and pretty bad for this pairing, but it's too soon to declare it dead. That wouldn't make Naruto just stop having feelings for her, it's gonna require more than that. A direct rejection from Sakura would make it convincing enough (no, 469/470 does not qualify as a rejection).



No, but it's really hard for me to see NaruSaku even plausible at this point. If Sakura does somehow get over Sasuke then she still has to develop those for Naruto into love and try and not compare him to Sasuke. Then she has to convince him that she means it the second time she says it. Not really likely.



> This applies to NaruHina aswell. Be careful with double standards.



Didn't mean to. I just didn't put it up with NaruHina for some reason.


> You have a point. Sasuke is the only one in the Big Three who has no established romantic feelings (he also has the benefit of ambiguous moments with Sakura in Part 1), and Sakura's character has revolved around Sasuke for a good chunk of the manga. But...



Yea, they have had a lot of focus on them and unanswered questions.


> This is simply not true. Sasuke needs to go through a ridiculous change of character for SasuSaku to even begin to have a solid basis. He's a dangerous psychopath as of chapter 481, the "grey" Sasuke is officialy gone. Kishi has a long way to go as far as redeeming Sasuke the 'Disney way' goes.
> 
> I'm trying not to take any sides and remain as unbiased as possible, so don't take this the wrong way.



No, I understand.  I agree that Sasuke is going to have to change a lot. But to me it seems that he has suppressed his feelings for Team 7, not completely forgotten them. The redemption of Sasuke is down the road, and when it happens maybe we'll know what he feels then.



Seto Kaiba said:


> There is something I need to ask you, but I think it may be a little off-topic.


Go for it. (By the way, I already answered everything else you posted somewhere up there ^)



Mael said:


> Sorry ngure, I have to agree with the heretics here.
> 
> Things get waaaaaay too blown out of proportion whenever it comes to pairings and something you get involved in.  Cease and desist for right now and just come back when the mood is lighter.


NOT YOU TOO! OMG I'M DOOMED! 

Yea, you're right. Things get riled when I show up. Maybe I'll just chill for awhile.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

I still love you ngure and think your bod is pure sex...but let's just sit back and relax for a second whilst we compose ourselves into a calmer and more rational mindset, ok?


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 11, 2010)

I think I need more popcorn.

I'm pretty sure the next chapter will be the real pairing bomb. Either Sasuke hurts Sakura and swiftly kills Sasusaku, or he accepts her offer and the pairing has a small chance. In any case Sasuke is not exactly pairing material right now. 

Well, unless your ship SasuDeathRevenge



Nic said:


> These days it simply seems like all pairing possibilities are simply dying one by one.  I wonder how kishi will explain a pairing in the epilogue if we are to see one.



As long as he stays the fuck away from the yuri and Kakasaku, I'm good. :33


----------



## osricpearl (Feb 11, 2010)

PikaCheeka said:


> . I SAID in my post that Sasuke has chemistry with no one. Stop trying to turn this into a SasuKarin versus SasuSaku debate when I clearly stated in both of my posts that the idea of Sasuke giving a shit about anyone in that way is ridiculous.



hah, sorry. I missed that part. ;p 

I actually agree now.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 11, 2010)

Mael said:


> I still love you ngure and think your bod is pure sex...but let's just sit back and relax for a second whilst we compose ourselves into a calmer and more rational mindset, ok?



 Is it just my hot asian body you're after? I thought it was my charm.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Is it just my hot asian body you're after? I thought it was my charm.



Hmmmm...how about both?  I think you're charming and attractive. 

And you are Asian?  Never knew.


----------



## Bellville (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> I...don't think she is. Okay here is my thing on it:
> I think she is giving up of redeeming Sasuke to the point of having him back on Team 7 and them all happy again. I think she may have a small hope in her heart that the Sasuke she loves is still somewhere behind his cold eyes. But I don't think she has 'given up' as you call it because she still thinks she can save him. Not by bringing him back to Konoha but by stopping his desent into darkness.
> 
> So I guess, yes she has given up on his redemption.
> But she hasn't given up on him as a person and someone she loves. She actually wants to save him rather then just be bummed about it and give up entirely on him.




The way we define things are just very different, I think. I'm trying to look at it from your perspective, but the scenario you're describing seems contradictory to me.



> Sakura is acting on the only information she has. Naruto was going to tell her but Kakashi stopped him. She is acting in the only way she knows based on what she has heard.


Naruto has been in her very position as well. Granted, he didn't have people "verbally attacking" him like Sakura has. I'm not saying Sakura is wrong in her thinking, just that this isn't as thought-out as it should be. Naruto isn't just twiddling his thumbs, he's trying to figure out the situation. It just irks me every time I see claims that Naruto 'can't accept' anything.

Sakura and Naruto are both in a grey area with how they are handling Sasuke.



> Naruto has heard everything and he still has hope of Sasuke coming back. Not sure if it's stupidity or optimistic, but that's just the way Naruto is. If Sakura had the same information, who's to say she wouldn't agree with Naruto?
> 
> Kishi made her unaware of it on purpose to get Sakura to go and confront Sasuke or recently, to join him.


Well, Naruto may have an advantage considering he has had a taste of loss and suffering now, like Sasuke has. He has had others sacrifice themselves for him, among other things. Naruto was able to affect Sasuke deeply before, even without understanding him. Now that Naruto can understand _some_ of his pain, he may or more likely (right now) may not have a chance of changing something in Sasuke. Naruto has the support/power of Itachi on his side as well. He's got more under his belt than Sakura does.

Waiting to see what this purpose is. It looks like a toss up right now.



> Psychology isn't crap, and I really didn't mean to bring it into the discussion.


When used to understand real people, sure. When you start applying all these psychological concepts to comic book characters, though, it's over-analyzing.



> I just....obviously we believe two different things on the Sasuke vs. Konoha matter, so going back and forth is kinda pointless.


Clearly.


----------



## Crackers (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, this thread.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

Crackers said:


> Wow, this thread.



I know...


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 11, 2010)

This thread is the only place where ALL pairings can get discussed, not to mention in correlation with the recent chapters. We all know this isn't SRS BSNS [well, it may not always seem like that] but it would be nice if those munching popcorn would stop making so much noise, pretending it's not relevant to their entrestz or own tardness.



Ngure said:


> And underrated by ASS. So it has to fall somewhere in the middle, meaning he could have felt something for her that he didn't for Naruto or Kakashi. She was special in some way. What it was, we are waiting to know.



I know SS arguements by heart and I never said it wasn't a possibility. Just cos we're not going to preach in its favor doesn't mean A-SS is underestimating anything when the contrary of what you claim has been emphasized over a thousand times: _he's just not that into her_. I don't support the theory of Sasuke being retarded to the point he cannot express an ounce of exclusive or significant feelings for someone he's supposed to have some amazing potential romance with. It's so mediocre and you have to be blind to not see that. He didn't love her, and if he did, then that just makes it even worse. He yielded practically nothing to her that his indifference didn't drown.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 11, 2010)

Mael said:


> Hmmmm...how about both?  I think you're charming and attractive.
> 
> And you are Asian?  Never knew.



I'm Japanese, you goof. I thought you knew that. 
Maybe I need to post some pictures.

*@Bellville and Izzy:* I'll reply tomorrow. Too tired now.


----------



## Mael (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> I'm Japanese, you goof. I thought you knew that.
> Maybe I need to post some pictures.
> 
> *@Bellville and Izzy:* I'll reply tomorrow. Too tired now.



Sowwy...I get forgetful.  You must forgive me.

But I can haz pics? 

Get some good sleep, ngure, and come back with a fully rested mind.


----------



## The Duchess (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Not his feelings. That's not what I meant. I meant he shot NaruSaku as a whole in the foot with 469.  My bad wording.


*shrug* Yeah, I agree that it was a blow for 469.

Saying that NS is full-on dead and has no chance compared to SS is pretty foolish, though. And I mean that in general.



> Sorry.  It's not you that needs to get over it, it's the people that keep saying that the confession was real. sorrysorrysorry


The people who said the confession was real are the same as the people who thought there was a much much much much much much much much much much much much much much much much much much deeper meaning to Sasuke's thank you to Sakura.

They both need to look at the scenes objectively and face the truth.



> I try to play nice, I really really do. And I know it's hard, visit the HOU. SS is bashed a lot and I try not to get involved. Hell, I'm not perfect. But...I'm trying to play nice I swear.


I'm not telling you to be nice or anything, but yeah, funny how with normal stuff people get along, and suddenly pairings come along and it's like RAWR.



> It's different. NaruSaku has had tons of panel time and interaction. Yet Sakura still doesn't love him. Sasuke and Sakura have been separate until now, so we never got to see development be it positive or negative.


Romantic or not, NS's relationship has changed the most from P1 to P2. That says something.

And seperation doesn't mean that suddenly when they meet up, Sasuke'll start to fall for Sakura out of nowhere. He didn't love her three (four?) years ago, why start now?


----------



## Iamacloud (Feb 11, 2010)

Hinata played this like a pro, sneaking the confession in just before shit got real, nice move.

I bet a lot of fans of other pairings wish they could trade being stabbed through the chest/trying to kill each other for simply not being addressed yet.

So, I'll try a little summary. Of course tainted by my pairing bias, but trying to be somewhat impartial, if sarcastic at times...

NaruSaku: Died in 469. Seriously I still have a hard time getting why Kishi went that way. The whole stealth solo suicide bomber mission that she's trying to pull right now is actually pretty heroic despite it's blatant stupidity. She's pulling a reverse Hinata. Hinata was willing to die trying to save Naruto, and Sakura is willing to die trying to stop Sasuke. If it wasn't for the confession.... That was just a bitch move. Kishi could have went the subtle way, but instead he chose to smash a sledgehammer right in NaruSaku's face.

SasuSaku: Don't care much about this pairing but in a way they deserve each other. And now that Sakura wants to kill Sasuke, at least it's a mutually abusive relationship. 

(although on a serious note, if that ship is ever to happen, the next chapters should hit on that, but it will most likely be killed)

NaruHina: went from underdog to looking pretty good, sure it hasn't been addressed yet but that's actually very nice when compared to the resolutions that other pairings are reaching. Writers save the best for last, and it seems like NH will be last to see some resolution. NaruSasuSaku triangle is getting resolved as we post. 

Wouldn't be surprised, after this arc is done and things settle down for a bit, to see Naruto going to Shikamaru to ask for advice on how to handle the Hinata situation. Realistic NH fans are well aware that Naruto isn't in love with Hinata so really by surviving she did put him in an awkward situation. Would be funny to see Shika's reaction. I'd guess shock at first to hear that she actually confessed, and then thinking about how troublesome it is that Naruto is asking him out of anyone on such a touchy matter. 

And that, compared to what other pairings are getting hit with, would be awesome.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Go for it. (By the way, I already answered everything else you posted somewhere up there ^)



No you haven't. You haven't addressed me or my arguments at all. My previous post directed towards you is not an argument anyways, but a fact. How are you going to get annoyed towards one fandom's expectations when you hold those same yourself, albeit for a different pair? 

The question I had for you is that you previously maligned your teachings in psych ed to deny that Sasuke is evil and abusive. Given the recent events, what say you now?

Also, you claimed before that more than anyone, SS fans understand Sasuke, yet on the first page you showed otherwise. Either you ignored his actual goal and nature completely, or you missed the events leading up to it, I don't know, but it did refute that claim. Do you recant?

What's more is you claimed previously that NS would ruin the Team 7 dynamic by making Sasuke feel left out, yet you don't seem to realize that the exact same applies to your preferred pair in regards to Naruto. Did you not realize that, or do you choose to simply ignore that fact?


----------



## Fluke (Feb 11, 2010)

NH development can't possibly be worse that the other two I guess...it lacks quite a lot, but it also lacks the fail elements of NS and SS.



			
				Iamacloud said:
			
		

> NH fans are well aware that Naruto isn't in love with Hinata so really by surviving she did put him in an awkward situation.


 I lol'd. She should have died and made it easy on him :ho


----------



## Lelouch71 (Feb 11, 2010)

This thread is providing me enough lulz. Quite frankly I'm still surprise there SS fans left. That pairing is by far the most shittest of the major ones. There's no way that pairing will be believable at all at this point. I expect it's going to be trolled like all the others within 20 chapters max.


----------



## Lovely (Feb 11, 2010)

Lelouch71 said:


> This thread is providing me enough lulz. Quite frankly I'm still surprise there SS fans left. That pairing is by far the most shittest of the major ones. There's no way that pairing will be believable at all at this point. I expect it's going to be trolled like all the others within 20 chapters max.



I think you need to calm down. 

Everyone should just wait until 483. This chapter barely had them interacting, and everyone is going crazy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2010)

LovelyComplex said:


> I think you need to calm down.
> 
> Everyone should just wait until 483. This chapter barely had them interacting, and everyone is going crazy.



He seems calm to me. Just stating his view on SasuSaku.

You seem so reluctant now, I don't remember you being such in the past...I think there's plenty to discuss.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Feb 12, 2010)

What I wanna know is how can anyone still support ANY Sasuke pairing at this point in the story, especially after what he did (stab her) and was about to do to Karin (kill her off). The whole "dark chakra" excuse is bullshit. He knows EXACTLY what he's doing but he simply doesn't care.


----------



## Lovely (Feb 12, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He seems calm to me. Just stating his view on SasuSaku.
> 
> You seem so reluctant now, I don't remember you being such in the past...I think there's plenty to discuss.



I'm definitely not reluctant.  I just say wait for the next chapter because Sasuke and Sakura haven't even started their conversation yet. The cliff hanger was Sakura proclaiming that she would join Sasuke, and while that may cause a big reaction, we don't have the rest of it yet. 

I definitely like the idea of her going with Sasuke, so no, I'm not being reluctant.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2010)

You like the idea of her going with a genocidal maniac?


----------



## Lovely (Feb 12, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You like the idea of her going with a genocidal maniac?



If that's Sasuke's new name to you, then yes, I like the idea of her going with Genocidal Maniac.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 12, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You like the idea of her going with a genocidal maniac?



Come now. It's all in good fun.  Every pairing is crack by now.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2010)

LovelyComplex said:


> If that's Sasuke's new name to you, then yes, I like the idea of her going with Genocidal Maniac.



That was actually more of an adjective. Well...OK then...


----------



## Lovely (Feb 12, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That was actually more of an adjective. Well...OK then...




Nitpicking isn't getting you anywhere.  


Anyway,  I think everyone should just wait until the next chapter to dispute in such a manner. I'm sure 483 will drop a huge shipping bomb, so we'll have lots more material.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2010)

LovelyComplex said:


> Nitpicking isn't getting you anywhere.



Such a fact is not exactly obscure. I don't see how it would fall under that. 



> Anyway,  I think everyone should just wait until the next chapter to dispute in such a manner. I'm sure 483 will drop a huge shipping bomb, so we'll have lots more material.



Why? Speculation is half the fun. So much has happened already anyways.


----------



## Kurama (Feb 12, 2010)

This is still going on?

I fear for Telegrams next week.


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> Too bad Sakura gives up on Sasuke five times quicker than Naruto ever does :33



sakura: i love you sasuke. therefore, i have to kill you
sasuke:  what?
sakura: instead of trying to help you, i gave up to pear pressure by shika who contradicted himself in his argument. his 40 second argumant was so strong that i gave up on you after almost 3 years of tryign to save you. see how much i love you .


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Feb 12, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> What I wanna know is how can anyone still support ANY Sasuke pairing at this point in the story, especially after what he did (stab her) and was about to do to Karin (kill her off). The whole "dark chakra" excuse is bullshit. He knows EXACTLY what he's doing but he simply doesn't care.



Same reason people have supported anything involving him from the start; he's sexy regardless of whoevers blood stains his face.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 12, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> *What I wanna know is how can anyone still support ANY Sasuke pairing at this point in the story,* especially after what he did (stab her) and was about to do to Karin (kill her off). The whole "dark chakra" excuse is bullshit. He knows EXACTLY what he's doing but he simply doesn't care.



Ask your favorite character


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That was actually more of an adjective. Well...OK then...



Genocidal is...maniac isn't.  Differentiation, mah boi. el

@NIDM (Hey...it's almost NEDM ): Well Naruto's still gay for him...so he's apparently got some charm going.

But I have a fantastic idea for those taking it too seriously...become a pairing yourself!

/sarcasm


----------



## 8 (Feb 12, 2010)

SELFISH COLD DOUCHEBAG x SELFISH LYING BITCH 

as expected. this weeks most popular telegrams thread


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> lol@this thread.



Well methinks it hit a crux with "Genocidal maniac."  It's like saying he's Slobodan Milosevic.

I have a hard time with that but maybe I'm going for the literal interpretation.  Damn you, actual world history and application of the word genocide!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 12, 2010)

Watching Kishi kill all these parings is amusing to say the least.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Feb 12, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> Ask your favorite character



Good point, I've been trying to figure that one out for years now, ever since the end of part 1. I still don't get how you can still call someone your "dear" friend and/or "brother" after they did this to you  -


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 12, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why? Speculation is half the fun. So much has happened already anyways.



I predict Sakura will heal Karin and they will elope.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 12, 2010)

As always gabz is the only one making sense


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> I predict Sakura will heal Karin and they will elope.



I do approve of this, but it lacks Hinata and Temari.

I demand more Hinata and Temari.



Champagne Supernova said:


> As always gabz is the only one making sense



Kiss-up.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 12, 2010)

I am merely agreeing that yuri is the only way to go


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I am merely agreeing that yuri is the only way to go



And I share that notion.  But ShikaTemaHina is my one and only.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 12, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I am merely agreeing that yuri is the only way to go



Yuri can end pairing wars and bring world peace.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 12, 2010)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> Good point, I've been trying to figure that one out for years now, ever since the end of part 1. I still don't get how you can still call someone your "dear" friend and/or "brother" after they did this to you  -



Because they were once all the other had.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> Because they were once all the other had.



It's because either Kishi is secretly advocating a gay relationship or he made Naruto the most forgiving guy since Jesus Christ of Nazareth.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 12, 2010)

Kishi said Shika wasn't going to be involved in any romance


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Kishi said Shika wasn't going to be involved in any romance



It's up for interpretation that's for sure.  Some say he means not at all, others say it won't be in any development like the Big 3.  Call me crazy, but I aim for the latter.  He might get someone in the end of it and that's fine by me.  I don't want Kishi fucking up something with him like he did with the Big 3.


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2010)

shikatema fans 
naruhina fans :epicfacepalm
narusaku fans :nextleveloffacepalm

the truth has been obvious for so much time, but you all choose to be blind. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



narukarui will happen
search your feelings, you know it's true  
unfortunately, you all respond by: NOOOOOOOOOO IT'S IMPOSIBLE.

poor you


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2010)

Addy said:


> shikatema fans
> naruhina fans :epicfacepalm
> narusaku fans :nextleveloffacepalm
> 
> ...


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




i wouldn't do that if i were you. the last girl who did it died the next day .


btw, if naruto ends with karui, does this mean killerbee raping with naruto


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2010)

Addy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't doubt teh Astartes. 

Can 483 come out soon enough?  Postulating lulz can only be entertaining for so long...


----------



## zuul (Feb 12, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Kishi said Shika wasn't going to be involved in any romance



Just prove furthermore that Kishi is gay for Shika and is not going to share him with anyone.

God KishiSasu was trolled by Kishika.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2010)

zuul said:


> Just prove furthermore that Kishi is gay for Shika and is not going to share him with anyone.
> 
> God KishiSasu was trolled by Kishika.



Thank you for killing my appetite.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 12, 2010)

I just realized that if we keep being off-topic like this we'll probably get our asses banned.

Soooo...

Let's have some _SERIOUS BUSINESS PAIRING DEBATES!!_ 

NaruHina sucks.
SasuSaku sucks.
NaruSaku is awesome.
Why? Because.
There, now we have a start.  Let's just wait for the shitstorm to come.


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2010)

Louchan said:


> NaruHina sucks.
> SasuSaku sucks.
> NaruSaku is awesome.
> Why? Because.
> There, now we have a start.  Let's just wait for the shitstorm to come.


you still like being blind 


SasuSaku sucks.
NaruSaku is awesome.
NaruHina is epic.


*Spoiler*: __ 




narukona is


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2010)

Louchan said:


> I just realized that if we keep being off-topic like this we'll probably get our asses banned.
> 
> Soooo...
> 
> ...



YOU LEFT OUT SHIKATEMA LOUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Louchan (Feb 12, 2010)

Addy said:


> you still like being blind
> 
> 
> SasuSaku sucks.
> ...


Well, at least we agree at 2/3 points! :ho Not too bad!



Mael said:


> YOU LEFT OUT SHIKATEMA LOUUUUUUUUUUU!


FIIIINE!!  SHIKATEMA IS ALSO AWEEEESOOOOME!!!


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2010)

Mael said:


> YOU LEFT OUT SHIKATEMA LOUUUUUUUUUUU!



he didn't leve it out . he just didn't mention because...........

*Spoiler*: __ 



it doesn't exist anymore


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2010)

Louchan said:


> FIIIINE!!  SHIKATEMA IS ALSO AWEEEESOOOOME!!!



Much better.  You haz earned yourself a reward. 

NH = win
SS = meh
NS = failure
ST = proof of a benevolent deity


----------



## Louchan (Feb 12, 2010)

Addy said:


> *he* didn't leve it out . *he* just didn't mention because...........
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


... I'm a _girl_. :ho



Mael said:


> Much better.  You haz earned yourself a reward.
> 
> NH = win
> SS = meh
> ...


Is the reward cake!? 

And I would have also given you an award if it weren't for the fact that half of your calculations there are incorrect!  For the sake of being on-topic and stuff, do explain. Why is this NaruHina that you speak of supposedly made out of win?


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2010)

Louchan said:


> ... I'm a _girl_. :ho



impossible, but your sig.......... omg, your a lesbian 



*Spoiler*: __ 




hello there 





Mael said:


> Much better.  You haz earned yourself a reward.
> 
> NH = win
> SS = meh
> ...



who


----------



## Louchan (Feb 12, 2010)

Addy said:


> impossible, but your sig.......... omg, your a lesbian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No!  I'm a perfectly straight woman! I simply enjoy looking at the naked female body of my fellow female comrades!!




... In a completely heterosexual way, of course.


----------



## Fluke (Feb 12, 2010)

Addy said:


> he didn't leve it out . he just didn't mention because...........
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Oh no you di'int!

Maybe Kishi just meant there was no romance on the horizon for Shikamaru in regards to Temari. If he starts developing something between Shikamaru and someone else, for example Ino, then I will know something I've never known before. Shipping rage. I kinda want to know what all the fuss is about with shipping rage though, since I am not a fan of NS/SS/NH.


----------



## JJ (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry to have to come in here but we have some complaints. If you're wishing to go off topic, take it to the  or use the Telegrams Convo Thread. Otherwise, the next mod may not be so lenient and might issue bans as stated in the first post. 

If you're discussing pairings relevant to the latest chapter, carry on.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 12, 2010)

SakuKarin is relevant to my interests the latest chapter. :33


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> SakuKarin is relevant to my interests the latest chapter. :33



Do you think that Karin will have Sakura bite her and "suck" her? :ho


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2010)

does anyone think that tenten will have some screen time because of  parings.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 12, 2010)

No 



Mael said:


> Do you think that Karin will have Sakura bite her and "suck" her? :ho



Karin will tell Sakura that she needs a full body examination.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Karin will tell Sakura that she needs a full body examination.



"Lemme dress that wound of yours, Karin.  Let's get that shirt off of you."

""


----------



## Eau Rouge (Feb 12, 2010)

Louchan said:


> d
> 
> NaruSaku is awesome.



Damn right!
Eventhough Sasuke and Sakura are my favorite chars, NaruSaku sounds much better compared to SasuSaku 

Buuut, after reading the last posts, I think SakuKarin would be the most awesome pairing in the naruto universe


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 12, 2010)

Eau Rouge said:


> Damn right!
> Eventhough Sasuke and Sakura are my favorite chars, NaruSaku sounds much better compared to SasuSaku
> 
> Buuut, after reading the last posts, I think SakuKarin would be the most awesome pairing in the naruto universe



Hmm where are you at the the manga? 
Seems like you haven't read 469 and 480 yet


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2010)

LoveFluke said:


> Oh no you di'int!
> 
> Maybe Kishi just meant there was no romance on the horizon for Shikamaru in regards to Temari. If he starts developing something between Shikamaru and someone else, for example Ino, then I will know something I've never known before. Shipping rage. I kinda want to know what all the fuss is about with shipping rage though, since I am not a fan of NS/SS/NH.



oh yes i did, oh YES I DID. what are you gonna do? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



it would be cool if shikatema happens but kishi just forgot about it like naruhina, and other characters.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 12, 2010)

Addy said:


> oh yes i did, oh YES I DID. what are you gonna do?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He forgot all Konoha rookies (expect shikamaru)


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> He forgot all Konoha rookies (expect shikamaru)



yes, because he loves shikamaru. he stated it more then once. what do you think happens when a love rival appears. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




they sleep with the fishes  


or kisame 

kisatema ftw


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 12, 2010)

KisaTema  ?


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> KisaTema  ?



he is a fish. what do you expect from a  fish. fishes are sneaky bastards, they like to troll your paring fandom





*Spoiler*: __ 



he just trolled naruhina and narusaku fandom....... that basterd


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 12, 2010)

Mael said:


> "Lemme dress that wound of yours, Karin.  Let's get that shirt off of you."
> 
> ""



Undress to dress.


----------



## Mael (Feb 12, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> Undress to dress.



Undress to digress. :ho


----------



## The Duchess (Feb 12, 2010)

First Hinata, now Karin?

Sakura is being a ho under the pretense of being a nurse.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 12, 2010)

Missy said:


> First Hinata, now Karin?
> 
> Sakura is being a ho under the pretense of being a nurse.



She is just adding new girls to her harem. :33


----------



## Hitt (Feb 12, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> She is just adding new girls to her harem. :33



Shit, if a SakuKari "bite" scene occurred, I'd flat out go an BUY that issue.   

Yeah, you heard me.

But it won't.  In it's place, some (possible) SasuSaku!  Everyone's favorite masochistic pairing!


----------



## Rose (Feb 12, 2010)

^ Pah leaaaaase. If SS is a masochistic pairing, then so are the _other_ pairings as well.


----------



## Hitt (Feb 12, 2010)

Rose said:


> ^ Pah leaaaaase. If SS is a masochistic pairing, then so are the _other_ pairings as well.



ORLY?

NaruHina is masochistic?  In what freaking way?  Naruto has never slapped a medicine bottle out of Hinata's hand, or told her thanks but no thanks as he knocks her in the head.  He shows obliviousness, but not outright dissatisfaction with her, which I assume is the reason why NH fans still hold hope.  

Of course, even if Naruto DID abuse Hinata in that way, I have a feeling that wouldn't affect things much.  After all, we have SS to go by!  

NaruSaku (sounds like some kind of ninja technique) is only masochistic if you count the tsuanadere moments.  And those don't count by my estimation, as in any "serious" situation the last thing Sakura is inclined to do is clock Naruto one.  She does however do ambiguous things that _can_ be interpreted as romantic feelings.  Unless you're SS or NH (or ANS) in which case they are completely meaningless scenes showing nothing but her comradery with Naruto.


----------



## Rose (Feb 12, 2010)

lol I should have clarified that NH doesn't apply.



Hitt said:


> ORLY?
> 
> NaruHina is masochistic?  In what freaking way?  Naruto has never slapped a medicine bottle out of Hinata's hand,


Yeah, because Naruto wasn't raaaaaaaaaging about his family killing brother who just appeared out of nowhere and had whooped his ass.


> or told her thanks but no thanks as he knocks her in the head.


As your obviously referring to SS, I will say that Sasuke only thanked Sakura. There was no indication that he rejected her feelings.


> He shows obliviousness, but not outright dissatisfaction with her, which I assume is the reason why NH fans still hold hope.


Dissatisfaction? Why'd he thank her then?


> Of course, even if Naruto DID abuse Hinata in that way, I have a feeling that wouldn't affect things much.  After all, we have SS to go by!


Abuse?  That isn't abuse. I can give you proper example of abuse from this manga. Also NH is independent from SS.


> NaruSaku (sounds like some kind of ninja technique) is only masochistic if you count the tsuanadere moments.  And those don't count by my estimation, as in any "serious" situation the last thing Sakura is inclined to do is clock Naruto one.  She does however do ambiguous things that _can_ be interpreted as romantic feelings.  *Unless you're SS or NH (or ANS) in which case they are completely meaningless scenes showing nothing but her comradery with Naruto.*



1) Not all the ANS/SS/NH share the same views. They end up agreeing sometimes too.
2) Just because it isn't romantic to us ANS doesn't mean we think it is meaningless.
3) Obviously we will see it as comradery, because we interperted it a different way. We don't have to share the same views as others.

EDIT: Also with NS I agree that it is for humour purposes, but that doesn't change the fact that she is hitting him and treating him badly. a.k.a ABUSE.


----------



## Hitt (Feb 12, 2010)

Rose said:


> 3) Obviously we will see it as comradery, because we interperted it a different way. We don't have to share the same views as others.



There are reasons why the people view these scenes as more than just comradery, and it's been enumerated countless times in that big three pairing thread that is featured in the HOU.

However, NS is done for now being "trolled" or "verified" or whatever.  It's all about the relationship between Sakura and Sasuke this chapter.  It's put up or shut up time here...what will Sasuke do?  If he tries to pull a Sephiroth here, I'll have a _real_ hard time putting any stock in this pairing *at all* in any future debates.  For me, that will be the deathblow, kinda like how the sideship SasuKarin was neatly assassinated last chapter.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 12, 2010)

SasuSaku is the only "Big 3" pair in which both parties hold the risk of voluntarily killing the other...If you count SasuNaru and SasuKarin (In which I'd call it the Big Five, haha get it?), then those would count for at least one party trying to kill the other.

Sasuke pairings really aren't healthy...


----------



## A. Waltz (Feb 12, 2010)

Rose said:


> As your obviously referring to SS, I will say that Sasuke only thanked Sakura. There was no indication that he rejected her feelings.
> 
> Dissatisfaction? Why'd he thank her then?



well he didn't bring her along with him either 

and he calls her annoying all the time

he tried stabbing her once but yamato got in the way

and now that he hasn't seen in like years, he has a pissed face, gripping fist, because she's interrupted him, and first thing he says "what do you want from me?" with piss face

i don't know how you can call that NOT dissatisfaction, really xDD


----------



## Rose (Feb 12, 2010)

Hitt said:


> There are reasons why the people view these scenes as more than just comradery, and it's been enumerated countless times in that big three pairing thread that is featured in the HOU.



The same could be said about any pairing. 



> However, NS is done for now being "trolled" or "verified" or whatever.  It's all about the relationship between Sakura and Sasuke this chapter.  It's put up or shut up time here...what will Sasuke do?  If he tries to pull a Sephiroth here, I'll have a _real_ hard time putting any stock in this pairing *at all* in any future debates.  For me, that will be the deathblow, kinda like how the sideship SasuKarin was neatly assassinated last chapter.



So in the end it all comes back to let's wait and see.


----------



## Hitt (Feb 12, 2010)

Rose said:


> So in the end it all comes back to let's wait and see.



Of course it does!  It's been that way forever.  Have you seen the FCs packing it in yet?  Is NH saying "well guys, it doesn't look good for us" after several chapters of Hinata being completely ignored, even after that huge event in 437?  Is NaruSaku saying the sky is falling (you know, that same sky that Sakura and Sasuke are under) because of 473?  The SS fandom is getting excited right now, they are thinking of redemption next chapter. 

Nothing is dead.  Yet.  And there will be fans of any pairing who refuse to say die no matter what, even if one of the FCs finally gets that "Canon" they've so dying to have.


----------



## Rose (Feb 12, 2010)

See this is where different interpertation starts. I will share my views the same way you guys have.



AznUchihaChick said:


> well he didn't bring her along with him either



What would she have done, if she came along? She'd probably just end up getting hurt.


> and he calls her annoying all the time


First time he said it, yes I believe that was dissatisfaction but that shouldn't be held against the pairing because it was the starting of the story and they hadn't had their character development yet. 

Also, the second time he said in chapter 181, personally I believe it was more of a teasing/playful manner in which he called her annoying the second time.



> he tried stabbing her once but yamato got in the way



He also tried killing Naruto, but did that lessen their bond?



> and now that he hasn't seen in like years, he has a pissed face, gripping fist, because she's interrupted him, and first thing he says "what do you want from me?" with piss face
> 
> i don't know how you can call that NOT dissatisfaction, really xDD



It has been emphasized way to many times, that this isn't the same Sasuke. Hell, it just showed a comparison of the old and newer Sasuke in this chapter. He was willing to kill Karin, a comrade of his. Right now, he is pissed at a lot of things. I wouldn't expect him to be like O.O S-Sakura?? What are you doing here my love?? *cue in blushes and sparkles*. That would be retarted.

*EDIT*



Hitt said:


> Of course it does!  It's been that way forever.  Have you seen the FCs packing it in yet?  Is NH saying "well guys, it doesn't look good for us" after several chapters of Hinata being completely ignored, even after that huge event in 437?  Is NaruSaku saying the sky is falling (you know, that same sky that Sakura and Sasuke are under) because of 473?  The SS fandom is getting excited right now, they are thinking of redemption next chapter.
> 
> Nothing is dead.  Yet.  And there will be fans of any pairing who refuse to say die no matter what, even if one of the FCs finally gets that "Canon" they've so dying to have.



Your right that the final call hasn't been announced when it comes to pairing so of course everyone will wait and hope that their pairing will come through. For all we know Kishimoto can turn around and sasy NaruKarin is the final pairing and leave it at that. We don't know, but we should trust enough in our reading comprehension skills and Kishi's storytelling to conclude what seems to be the most appropriate pair based on what the author has protrayed to his audience.

I hope that made sense. :/


----------



## Kage (Feb 12, 2010)

Rose said:


> Yeah, because Naruto wasn't raaaaaaaaaging about his family killing brother who just appeared out of nowhere and had whooped his ass.


that's a perfectly legitimate reason to react violently to someone trying to help you. 

it just simply can't be helped D:


Rose said:


> As your obviously referring to SS, I will say that Sasuke only thanked Sakura. There was no indication that he rejected her feelings.


i dunno and here i thought all the romantic indifference _prior_ had something to do with making it a rejection.


----------



## The Duchess (Feb 12, 2010)

He didn't say he DIDN'T love her, Kage.


----------



## Kage (Feb 12, 2010)

Missy said:


> He didn't say he DIDN'T love her, Kage.



touche missy. touche. so obviously it was a 'maybe later' 
sasuke-kun plays so hard to get


----------



## Rose (Feb 12, 2010)

Kage said:


> that's a perfectly legitimate reason to react violently to someone trying to help you.
> 
> it just simply can't be helped D:



Sasuke tried to_ kill_ Naruto because of his raaaaaage as well. Yet I don' see you saying anything against that. 



> i dunno and here i thought all the romantic indifference _prior_ had something to do with making it a rejection.



Your the one with that interpertation. I didn't find him indifferent. He was being his character and acts like that to everything except when it come to his revenge. I don;t think he has time to think about who he is going to date. He has bigger problems.

Also if you want to reply to this go ahead, but I am not going to reply after that because honestly I have seen the way you debate with others; I don't like it and therefore I don't want to deal with it.


----------



## Iamacloud (Feb 12, 2010)

Hitt said:


> Of course it does!  It's been that way forever.  Have you seen the FCs packing it in yet?  Is NH saying "well guys, it doesn't look good for us" after several chapters of Hinata being completely ignored, even after that huge event in 437?  Is NaruSaku saying the sky is falling (you know, that same sky that Sakura and Sasuke are under) because of 473?  The SS fandom is getting excited right now, they are thinking of redemption next chapter.
> 
> Nothing is dead.  Yet.  And there will be fans of any pairing who refuse to say die no matter what, even if one of the FCs finally gets that "Canon" they've so dying to have.



From a NH fan perspective, I don't mind the waiting. She barely was in part 2, and then boom, she shows more character growth than pretty much any rookie with the exception of Shikamaru with 437. Seriously, part 1 Hinata would never have dared to stand in front of someone like Pain, even for Naruto. 

Hinata went from a little girl who would always give up and cry to someone who would fearlessly stare death in the face (without stuttering!) to protect someone she loves. Compared to what we've seen from Ino, Kiba, Lee, etc, that's stellar character development. And that's actually why I became a NH fan, Hinata showed that she kept following Naruto's nindo, even when they were apart, and that she did change thanks to it. 

And to top it off in 450 she showed that the only thing she wanted was for Naruto to live, she likes her life with a bit of Naruto in it, even if he's not with her. Yes she was selfish, she wanted to save Naruto for herself. But it's the best kind of selfishness, it's love. 

For NH fans there was still one big problem. Naruto loves (loved?) Sakura. NH can't happen unless Naruto gets over Sakura or she turns him down. Biased for my pairing, I was hoping that over time, one of those would happen.

And then, to quote Sai, shit got real.

I was thinking that Kishi would take it slow, keep the suspense going after Hinata's confession, but really he took a huge dump on NaruSaku. 

So for NH it's like when people were freaking out that Naruto didn't talk about his father, but when he found himself with the right people, he did talk about his meeting with Minato. In the same way, what Naruto and Hinata need is a private one on one talk, and with Sasuke turning evil, Konoha being destroyed, and the whole Kage arc taking place, that moment simply hasn't happened yet.

But it will. At worst (for NH) it will be Naruto gently turning her down. But at some point, Hinata's confession will be addressed. And my bet is that it will be better than that.  

Really it's a good thing for NH that the whole NaruSasuSaku side comes to a conclusion before Naruto and Hinata meet again.


----------



## Bellville (Feb 12, 2010)

Rose said:


> Sasuke tried to_ kill_ Naruto because of his raaaaaage as well. Yet I don' see you saying anything against that.


Nobody is boasting about that being so much better either.



> Your the one with that interpertation. I didn't find him indifferent. He was being his character and acts like that to everything except when it come to his revenge. I don;t think he has time to think about who he is going to date. He has bigger problems.


He was 'himself' around Naruto and Sakura. It was not indifferent. We saw that he cared about them as friends. Up to chapter 181 he rejected Sakura's romantic advances. I wouldn't count on_ ambiguity_ from his side too much, though I won't deny it being there.

We all saw how well that ended for NaruSaku.


----------



## The Duchess (Feb 12, 2010)

Kage said:


> touche missy. touche. so obviously it was a 'maybe later'
> *sasuke-kun plays so hard to get *


Silly boy. He'll realize his true feelings soon enough. 

And prove dem haterz wrong.


----------



## Hitt (Feb 12, 2010)

Iamacloud said:


> But it will. At worst (for NH) it will be Naruto gently turning her down. But at some point, Hinata's confession will be addressed. And my bet is that it will be better than that.



And can you imagine the hate pouring on Naruto if he did that?  Oh my god...

He would be the new pariah of the forums.  Sasuke would be left in the dust.  Pairings are SRS BUSINESS. 

Oh, and another wrench can befall NH, you know.  Let's say Sakura outright rejects Naruto for Sasuke, or dies.  

....  Why does Naruto have to fall in Hinata's lap?  Aren't there other women existing in the village?

In all honestly, the thing that irks me about NH is that it does Hinata a huge disservice IMO.  Either she gets in Naruto's pants, or she's irrelevant.  There are a few people who take issue with this (Gabzy among them), but it seems like for most fans Hinata is pairing fodder.  I guess Kishi gets some of the blame for this, but still...


----------



## Rose (Feb 13, 2010)

^ I for one hate Hinata's character to being pairing fodder.


----------



## Iamacloud (Feb 13, 2010)

Hitt said:


> And can you imagine the hate pouring on Naruto if he did that?  Oh my god...
> 
> He would be the new pariah of the forums.  Sasuke would be left in the dust.  Pairings are SRS BUSINESS.



Maybe, but I wouldn't hold it against him, he doesn't have to fall for Hinata. I think Kishi is going that way, but he doesn't have to.



> Oh, and another wrench can befall NH, you know.  Let's say Sakura outright rejects Naruto for Sasuke, or dies.



How is Sakura rejecting Naruto for Sasuke or dying bad for NH? Really with what she did recently Sakura somewhat made herself irrelevant to NH. Whatever happens to her doesn't matter much anymore, the damage is done.



> ....  Why does Naruto have to fall in Hinata's lap?  Aren't there other women existing in the village?



He doesn't but since the story doesn't revolve around romance, and only 2 potential love interest were ever mentionned concerning Naruto, it's logic to assume that Naruto will end up with one of them. And since Sakura took herself out of the race...



> In all honestly, the thing that irks me about NH is that it does Hinata a huge disservice IMO.  Either she gets in Naruto's pants, or she's irrelevant.  There are a few people who take issue with this (Gabzy among them), but it seems like for most fans Hinata is pairing fodder.  I guess Kishi gets some of the blame for this, but still...



Compared to other rookies, Hinata's character development is amazing. Koh had to stop her from jumping in right away to help Naruto, she was biting her lips afterwards, until she couldn't hold herself back. That's not part 1 Hinata anymore. 

Of course I wouldn't mind seeing her being more plot relevant, but at the same time, it's not a big deal for me. I don't need Hinata becomming relevant to the plot, I'm fine with her remaining a secondary character. A special secondary character. 

Heck even if NH doesn't happen her story will still be a nice one and she will have become a better person through it all.


----------



## Kage (Feb 13, 2010)

Rose said:


> Sasuke tried to_ kill_ Naruto because of his raaaaaage as well. Yet I don' see you saying anything against that.


ahh a  'no u' 



> Your the one with that interpertation. I didn't find him indifferent. He was being his character and acts like that to everything except when it come to his revenge. I don;t think he has time to think about who he is going to date. He has bigger problems.


i'm wrong of course. sasuke's common decency towards a teammate/friend can only be ambiguous in terms of romance with sakura. his rejecting her date requests, his disinterest to romance in general and thinking of team 7 throughout the entirety of her love confession gives you the upper hand and me the interpretation with '*romantic* indifference' 

he had the time to form bonds. he had the time to make a best friend but true love was absolutely not within his capability to express even a little.

but you can still play the 'he had more pressing issues in mind' card and totally have the whole love thing stand.



> Also if you want to reply to this go ahead, but I am not going to reply after that because honestly I have seen the way you debate with others; I don't like it and therefore I don't want to deal with it.


just did and that's fine. i can't keep the sarcasm away no matter how hard i try. it's just that serious.

and dammit bel 

this is why i let you take care of this stuff. i lulz too much and come off a bit like a meanie 

i'd like to think i can make leeway for some reasoning but a lot of it just sounds like excuses to me. especially when the standards are *much* higher for opposing ships in comparison *shrugs*


----------



## Eau Rouge (Feb 13, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Hmm where are you at the the manga?
> Seems like you haven't read 469 and 480 yet



Hm? I know that NaruSaku has become unlikely, but I would still prefer that couple


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 13, 2010)

Rose said:


> I don;t think he has time to think about who he is going to date. He has bigger problems.



What "bigger problems" are you referring to? Sasuke said himself that up until that point,  Meaning, that he didn't have revenge on his mind ; meaning that he was himself, _meaning_ that he actually meant it when he said/showed disinterest in Sakura and romantic bonds.


----------



## Kage (Feb 13, 2010)

pfff. i wouldn't expect you to understand sasuke anyway sweets


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 13, 2010)

oh rite. Sasuke loves everyone, he just can't let people in because he feels insecure. Or something. I get it.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, d'uh you guys!  Of course Sasuke having been secretly in love with Sakura during all these years is completely plausible! No, not just plausible, in fact it's extremely likely!
You have to remember that Sasuke is just like Sai, a complete emotional retard.  He's so in love with Sakura but he does not know how to express it in any other ways than complete apathy! It's just like Sakura said herself, Sasuke really is a shy sort of guy! And even though he has not once been shown thinking of her ever since he left Konoha I'm sure that off screen he carries a photo of her in the shower to which he masturbates and weeps over every single night!  Take *THAT*, you haters!!


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Feb 13, 2010)

Iamacloud said:


> I don't need Hinata becomming relevant to the plot, I'm fine with her remaining a secondary character.



Then there's no problem. What's the problem?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 13, 2010)

Rose said:


> ^ I for one hate Hinata's character to being pairing fodder.



No,you're not alone



Eau Rouge said:


> Hm? I know that NaruSaku has become unlikely, but I would still prefer that couple



As a NH fan,if the same happened for me I would cut it there.
I don't go down with any ship.Life is good and there is mooore serious business.
/for me


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2010)

lol, no one said anything about me dissing shikatema. i guess you all agree then


----------

